# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Desastre en Japón

## perdiguera

El diario el País.com trae en primera la siguiente noticia

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_6/Tes

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_8/Tes

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_6/Tes

Esperemos que los daños humanos sean los mínimos posibles y no pasen de los muertos que figuran en la noticia.

----------


## perdiguera

Las imágenes de este video son espeluznantes.

http://eskup.elpais.com/1299843687-2...c6b68127900c54

Fuente el pais.com

----------


## Luján

> El diario el País.com trae en primera la siguiente noticia
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_6/Tes
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_8/Tes
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_6/Tes
> 
> Esperemos que los daños humanos sean los mínimos posibles y no pasen de los muertos que figuran en la noticia.


8.9º Ritcher. Impresionante. "Afortunadamente" Japón es el país mejor preparado para soportar terremotos.

Lamentablemente acabo de oír en las noticias que se teme por las vida de los pasajeros y tripulación de un barco con el que se ha perdido contacto por el tsunami asociado al terremoto.

----------


## nando

> Las imágenes de este video son espeluznantes.
> 
> http://eskup.elpais.com/1299843687-2...c6b68127900c54
> 
> Fuente el pais.com


Madre mia¡¡¡¡ :Frown:  :Frown: 

habeís visto la ola el rastro blanco que va dejando detras ????? que velocidad¡¡¡

----------


## Luján

Cadena SER:

http://www.cadenaser.com/internacion...srcsrint_3/Tes




> *Japón sufre el cuarto terremoto de mayor intensidad de la historia*
> 
> 
> 
>            EFE   11-03-2011
>                            El terremoto que ha sacudido este viernes a Japón es el cuarto mayor por intensidad de los que se tiene registro
> 
> 
>  Otros seísmos también de intensidad superior a 8 grados son los siguientes:
> ...


De los 6 mayores terremotos registrados, 4 han sido en los últimos 6 años. ¿Será un síntoma de algo?

Si el terremoto de chile provocó el desplazamiento del eje de la Tierra y el acortamiento del día, habrá que esperar para ver las consecuencias de éste.

----------


## Luján

Según la fuente, puede haber sido el 4º o el 7º más intenso.

http://www.europapress.es/internacio...311123953.html




> *Japón sufre el séptimo terremoto más fuerte de la historia*
> 
> 
> El terremoto de 8,9 grados que se produjo este viernes en las costas  de la región de Tohoku, en el noreste de Japón, ha sido el séptimo más  intenso de la historia, según los datos disponibles.          Según la lista hecha pública por el portal Wikipedia, el  terremoto más grave de la historia se produjo el 22 de mayo de 1960 en  Valdivia, en Chile, con 9,5 grados y en el que murieron alrededor de  6.000 personas.
>           El siguiente en la lista es el terremoto registrado el 27 de  marzo de 1964 en Prince William Sound, en el estado norteamericano de  Alaska, con 9,2 grados y apenas 30 muertos. En tercer lugar se encuentra  el seísmo del 26 de diciembre de 2004 en Sumatra, de 9,1 grados, que  provocó el terrible tsunami del océano Índico en el que murieron 230.000  personas.
>           En cuarta posición figuran tres seísmos, de nueve grados  cada uno: el del 4 de noviembre de 1952 en Kamchatka, en Rusia (por  entonces, perteneciente a la URSS), en el que no registron víctimas; el  del 13 de agosto de 1868 en Arica, actualmente en Chile (por entonces en  Perú), con alrededor de 25.000 muertos; y el célebre terremoto de  Cascadia, una región subdividida entre Canadá y Estados Unidos, del 26  de enero de 1700, que provocó un tsunami que alcanzó las costas  japonesas.
>           Por debajo del terremoto de este viernes figura el seísmo de  Maule, en Chile, que se produjo el 27 de febrero de 2010, de 8,8 grados  y causó alrededor de 500 muertos, entre las víctimas directas del  terremoto y las del posterior tsunami.
> *EL MÁS POTENTE DE JAPÓN* 
>           Asimismo, el seísmo registrado este viernes en la región de  Tohoku ha sido el más potente de la historia moderna de Japón, según los  datos de la Agencia Meteorológica Japonesa.
> ...


Otro vídeo:

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irlC7YHTHz0&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

----------


## Luján

imágenes del desplazamiento del Tsunami:

amplitud (altura):  (http://www.al.com/living/birminghamn...ssf?/index.ssf)

tiempo de llegada: (http://velrats.blogspot.com/2011/03/...-after-89.html)

----------


## Luján

Acabo de oír nuevamente las noticias:

10m de amplitud del Tsunami: 59 muertos.

Evacuación de 3km de radio alrededor de la Central Nuclear incendiada.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante :EEK!: 

A ver al final cuales son las consecuencias que pueda tener el tsunami.

----------


## REEGE

Tsunami afecta Japón luego de un fuerte terremoto.REDACCION / PERIODICO DELAZONAORIENTAL.NET

Japón-Hasta el momento cerca de 60 personas han muerto y varias están desaparecidas luego que un de 8,8 grados en la escala abierta de Richter que sacudió hoy Japón, el mayor de su historia, que derruyó edificios, causó numerosos incendios y originó un tsunami con olas de hasta diez metros.

El temblor se produjo a las 14.46 hora local (05.46 GMT) con epicentro en el Océano Pacífico, a 130 kilómetros de la costa de la provincia oriental de Miyagi y a una profundidad de 20 kilómetros.

Media hora más tarde, a las 15.15 hora local, un segundo terremoto, de 7,4 grados Richter, se registró al sur del primero, también con epicentro en el Pacífico y esta vez a unos 100 kilómetros de la provincia de Ibaraki, a 300 kilómetros de Tokio.

Numerosas réplicas, algunas de las cuales alcanzaron los 7 grados, se sucedieron a continuación, con el resultado de un tsunami que afectó a buena parte de la costa oriental nipona, donde se mantiene la alerta.

El tsunami causó olas de hasta diez metros y se llevó por delante docenas de vehículos y casas en Sendai, una ciudad de un millón de habitantes donde las imágenes de televisión mostraron numerosos automóviles arrastrados por las aguas y la pista del aeropuerto anegada.

El temblor bloqueó además las líneas de telefonía móvil, que aún no funcionan con normalidad, ha alterado la señal de la televisión y ha dejó cerca de 4,4 millones de hogares sin electricidad, según la cadena de televisión NHK.

El metro de Tokio, donde miles de personas salieron asustadas a las calles, permanece paralizado, igual que el Shinkansen, o tren bala, mientras los aeropuertos tokiotas de Narita y Haneda se vieron obligados a cerrar temporalmente para revisar los daños en las pistas.

El primer ministro japonés, Naoto Kan, calificó de grandes los daños causados por el terremoto y creó un grupo de acción para afrontar la situación de emergencia.

También detalló que no se han producido escapes radiactivos en las dos centrales nucleares en las zonas afectadas que tuvieron que paralizar su actividad.

En el noreste del país el temblor también provocó al menos medio centenar de incendios, entre ellos un gran fuego en una planta de refinamiento de petróleo en la provincia de Chiba, vecina a Tokio.

El portavoz del Gobierno, Yukio Edano, instó a la población a mantenerse alerta ante las numerosas réplicas y el tsunami generado por el sismo, y recomendó a los ciudadanos de Tokio que no traten de regresar inmediatamente a sus viviendas y mantengan la calma para evitar escenas de caos.

En la capital nipona el terremoto sacudió edificios, rompió vidrios y provocó una quincena de incendios, e incluso llego a doblar la antena de la Torre de Tokio, que con sus 333 metros de altura es una de las señas de identidad de la capital.

En la urbe se encontraba también en el momento del temblor el director del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Dominique Strauss-Kahn, quien según la agencia Kyodo suspendió su agenda.

Según la televisión NHK, el terremoto es el mayor en la historia de Japón, con una magnitud superior al de 7,9 grados Richter que en 1923 acabó con la vida de 140.000 personas.

Algunos países ya han ofrecido su asistencia a Japón, uno de los países del mundo más preparados contra los terremotos, que sufre con frecuencia, aunque el Gobierno ha insistido en que está gestionando el ocurrido hoy con la suposición de que es el mayor de su historia, informó Kyodo.


*LAS VÍCTIMAS A CADA SEGUNDO AUMENTAN, AHORA MISMO EN A3 TV HABLAN DE MÁS DE 400, TRENES Y BARCOS TRAGADOS POR EL TSUNAMI.

IMPRESIONANTES LAS IMÁGENES... REALMENTE LA FUERZA Y VIOLENCIA DE ÉSTE SUCESO, SOLIDARIDAD DE TODO EL MUNDO HACIA ÉSTE PAÍS ES LO QUE AHORA MISMO DEBEMOS HACER EL RESTO DEL MUNDO.

----------


## REEGE

Estiman que son 1.500 los fallecidos en Japón por el "peor terremoto de la historia".

Las principales redes de noticias niponas anticiparon esa cifra de fallecidos. Hasta ahora, las confirmaciones oficiales sólo hablan de 400. Un tren y un barco con cientos de pasajeros están desaparecidos y hubo explosiones e incendios en plantas energéticas y nucleares que podrían incrementar el saldo trágico.

Las principales redes de noticias de Japón anticiparon que las cifra de muertos a causa del terremoto que afectó al norte de japón ya alcanza los 1.500 muertos.

Hasta el momento las confirmaciones oficiales sólo hablan de 400 muertos. Un tren y un barco con cientos de pasajeros están desaparecidos y hubo explosiones e incendios en plantas energéticas y nucleares que podrían incrementar el saldo trágico.

En tanto, las autoridades japonesas pidieron a unas 2.000 personas que abandonen sus viviendas cercanas a una planta nuclear en la provincia de Fukushima, debido a una posible fuga de material radioactivo, según la agencia nipona Jiji. Piden mantener una distancia mínima de 3 km.

La policía de la prefectura de Miyagi informó que se hallaron entre 200 y 300 cuerpos en la ciudad de Sendai, en el noreste de Japón.

----------


## REEGE



----------


## Salut

A ver esta tarde, cuando el tsunami llegue al otro lado del oceano... esperemos que para entonces se haya disipado buena parte de su energía, y las poblaciones costeras esten debidamente evacuadas  :Frown:

----------


## jlois

He visto las imagenes de televisión y es aterradora la fuerza y el volumen de esa super ola...Ahora es de noche en Japón, una noche dramática en la que aun no se ven los daños que han de ser cuantiosos y sobretodo en vidas humanas.
Al final, sabiendo que hablamos de Japón que se hallan posiblemente un paso por delante del resto de la sociedad en esto de los estudios sismológicos por lo que les atañe, al final creo que les ha sorprendido de lleno ...
Amigos, la naturaleza sigue enseñándonos con una crudeza que nosotros solo estamos de paso por este planeta.

Esperemos que los daños no sean aun mayores.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## nando

Una vez mas queda demostrado que estamos a merced del planeta ,no somos nada en cuanto se desata la furia de los elementos 

pero hay que darse cuenta de una cosa  lo que nos pase, al mundo le da igual seguirá girando y mañana será otro dia, es duro pero es asi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo he visto en las noticias de las 15:00. Además se ha producido un gran incendio que arrasa una ciudad del Norte de Japón. Allí serán poco más de la 01:30 de la madrugada, y supongo que hasta dentro de una semana no se conocerá la cifra de muertos y  la de daños. :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Según acabo de oir en la televisión una presa en Fukushima ha reventado y podría haberse llevado por delante unas 2000 casas. :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante la fuerza del Tsunami. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov-FP...embedded#at=62

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Según acabo de oir en la televisión una presa en Fukushima ha reventado y podría haberse llevado por delante unas 2000 casas.


No tienen bastantes con las olas del mar, ahora viene una ola desde dentro :Frown:  :Frown: .
Además acabo de ver en las noticas espeluznantes videos del terremoto.
También han dicho que es posible una fuga nuclear :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> No tienen bastantes con las olas del mar, ahora viene una ola desde dentro.
> Además acabo de ver en las noticas espeluznantes videos del terremoto.
> También han dicho que es posible una fuga nuclear.


Hay que tener en cuenta que por muy bien preparadas que estén las estructuras para los seísmos, uno de tal energía es capaz de destruirlo todo a su paso.

Hay que dar gracias por las relativamente pocas bajas que ha ocasionado. Llega a ocurrir en otro lugar menos preparado y lo muertos se contarían por centenares de miles.

Esperemos que la fuga nuclear, si ocurre, sea leve.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hay que tener en cuenta que por muy bien preparadas que estén las estructuras para los seísmos, uno de tal energía es capaz de destruirlo todo a su paso.
> 
> Hay que dar gracias por las relativamente pocas bajas que ha ocasionado. *Llega a ocurrir en otro lugar menos preparado y lo muertos se contarían por centenares de miles.*
> Esperemos que la fuga nuclear, si ocurre, sea leve.


Eso es lo que llevamos comentando todo el día en casa, si eso llega a pasar aquí... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .
Algo parecido ocurrió en Haití, o en el Tsunami de Indonesia, que causó 230.000 muertos.

----------


## FEDE

Impresionante  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  me quedo sin palabras para describir la fuerza de la naturaleza, Dios nos libre de fenomenos como este.
Ante fenomenos cómo este creo que poco se puede hacer, que insignificantes somos, de momento hablan de 1500 fallecidos pero viendo las imágenes creo que serán muchos miles más  :Frown:  espero equivocarme.

----------


## REEGE

Jope chicos... viendo las noticias de A3tv T5 L1ª... la fuerza del agua y como hacía de grandes barcos y casas marionetas... Es un desastre total y espero que todos los países acudan a ayudar a los Japoneses... Han sido una de las imágenes más fuertes que he visto en mi vida... y nos queda mucho que ver... por desgracia...

----------


## ben-amar

No hay palabras para describir tal poder de devastacion. Es para entrar en estado de shock

----------


## sergi1907

Quizás me equivoque, pero tengo la sensación que nos tendremos que ir acostumbrndo a sufrir fenómenos así. :Frown: 

En los últimos años están ocurriendo con demasiada frecuencia y parece que cada uno supera al anterior.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Quizás me equivoque, pero tengo la sensación que nos tendremos que ir acostumbrndo a sufrir fenómenos así.
> 
> En los últimos años están ocurriendo con demasiada frecuencia y parece que cada uno supera al anterior.


Mientras no se repita el de Lisboa. Porque creo que no hace falta recordar, que tenemos la "frontera" de dos placas a unos 200km de donde vivo. Además Granada es una zona potencial de terremotos. 
Y yo no se si tendrá que ver la "actividad volcánica" del campo de Calatrava...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 8.9º Ritcher. Impresionante. *"Afortunadamente" Japón es el país mejor preparado para soportar terremotos.*


Por mucha norma sismorresistente que apliques, contra un tsunami, lo único que queda es correr y subirse a lo más alto que encuentres  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/9865...ntral-nuclear/

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En los últimos años están ocurriendo con demasiada frecuencia y parece que cada uno supera al anterior.


Yo también me he percatado de eso.

El de 2004, el del año pasado en Chile, ahora éste. Y los tres, cerca de 9º Ritcher.




> Mientras no se repita el de Lisboa. Porque creo que no hace falta recordar, que tenemos la "frontera" de dos placas a unos 200km de donde vivo. Además Granada es una zona potencial de terremotos. 
> Y yo no se si tendrá que ver la "actividad volcánica" del campo de Calatrava...


Aquel de Lisboa se produjo al suroeste del Cabo San Vicente, uno de los puntos "calientes" junto a la zona de Granada-Almería.

Estas dos, son las zonas con mayor "peligrosidad" de la Península.

Con respecto al terremoto de Japón, hay algo que sí que me sorprende mucho: El terremoto ha tenido precursor, es decir, antes de éste, dos días antes, hubo uno de 7.2º Ritcher, tal como muestra esta imagen:



El registro de réplicas es tremendo, todas de 5, 6 y hasta 7º Ritcher  :EEK!:

----------


## santy

las imágenes ponen los pelos de punta, ver como el agua arrastra las casas y los coches como si fueran de papel, te da una idea de la fuerza de devastación de estas catástrofes, pero como habéis comentado, si en vez de suceder en Japón, es en otro sitio, las víctimas se contarían por cientos de miles. Suerte para los habitantes del país.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En El país acabo de leer un artículo de un geólogo granadino que se encuentra actualmente en un refugio, y que hace dos días mientras estaba reunido en la universidad, cuando el terremoto de 7.2, dijo uno "este no es el que esperábamos", aquí os lo dejo. Es un relato impresionante:




> *"Estoy en un refugio improvisado en Sendai..."*Un científico español, actualmente en Japón, cuenta cómo está viviendo el terremoto desde un refugio improvisado en el barrio de Omahi, en Sendai 
> JUAN MANUEL GARCÍA RUIZ - SENDAI - 11/03/2011 
> 
> Sigue el minuto a minuto de lo que está ocurriendo en Japón en Eskup. | Consulta en el gráfico dónde está localizado el epicentro.
> 
> Recientemente hemos asistido a una serie de terribles catástrofes naturales: Haití, Chile, Nueva Zelanda, Australia, China, los nuevos chamanes de la izquierda clamaron que era una clara respuesta de la Tierra a nuestro maltrato. También obra de extraterrestres o sofisticadas operaciones militares. Pero no. No hay dioses ni demonios que expliquen esos desastres. Asisto en persona a uno de ellos, aquí en el centro de Sendai, Japón. Esto se llama Geología.
> 
> Estoy en un refugio improvisado en una escuela en el barrio de Omahi, en puro centro de la ciudad. Hace algo más de cuatro horas estaba en mi despacho de profesor Invitado en la Universidad de Tohoku. Todo estaba en orden después del susto de hace un par de días en que la tierra tembló, nos levantó de la silla, pero no nos sacó a la calle.
> 
> ...



Fuente: www.elpaís.com

----------


## santy

Estoy viendo el canal de 24 horas noticias, y acaban de decir que han confirmado un escape radiactivo de una de las centrales afectadas, pero no dan datos de la cantidad, esperemos que sea poco...

----------


## Luján

> Estoy viendo el canal de 24 horas noticias, y acaban de decir que han confirmado un escape radiactivo de una de las centrales afectadas, pero no dan datos de la cantidad, esperemos que sea poco...


Lo que faltaba.

Seguiremos pendientes de las noticias.

----------


## sergi1907

La agencia nuclear japonesa descarta daños en la armadura del reactor nuclear tras el incidente.- El riesgo a que se produzca una fuga obliga a evacuar a 45.000 personas y a establecer un perímetro de seguridad de 20 km a la redonda.- El nivel de radioactividad en la zona es equivalente a la que puede soportar una persona a lo largo de un año 

Las autoridades japoneses vigilan de cerca los cinco reactores de las dos centrales nucleares de Fukushima (a 240 kilómetros de Tokio) afectadas por el terremoto de ayer . Esta mañana se ha registrado una fuerte explosión en una torre eléctrica situada cerca del reactor número 1, donde el nivel de radiactividad había aumentado de forma alarmante, y cuatro operarios han resultado heridos. La agencia nuclear de Japón ha descartado que la explosión haya dañado la estructura de protección del reactor pero como nueva medida preventiva el área de evacuación en torno a las dos plantas nucleares de Fukushima ha sido ampliada hasta los 20 kilómetros y más de 45.000 personas han sido sido evacuadas.

El Gobierno de Japón ha reconocido que la radiación en el lugar ha aumentado pero ha hecho un llamamiento a la calma mientras investiga las circunstancias de la explosión. En rueda de prensa, el ministro portavoz, Yukio Edano, ha informado que por el momento se desconocen los detalles del suceso, que tuvo lugar cuando un equipo trataba de enfriar un reactor nuclear de la planta número 1 y mientras se producía una réplica del terremoto de ayer. El portavoz del Gobierno ha subrayado que la subida que se ha registrado hasta el momento en los niveles de radiactividad en la zona son "asumibles". Por su parte, la Prefectura de Fukushima ha explicado que los niveles que se registran ahora cerca de la planta son los equivalentes a los que puede soportar una persona en un año.

Edano ha instado a la población a mantenerse serena y ha asegurado que el Gobierno actuará como si se hubiera registrado el peor de los casos a la hora de ayudar a los residentes. Como medida de precaución, las autoridades han extendido a 20 kilometros el perímetro de seguridad en torno a la central.

Fugas radiactivas

El primer ministro japonés, Naoto Kan, ya ha visitado la zona afectada y confirmó que se habían liberado "mínimas cantidades de radiación". Según la Comisión para la Seguridad Nuclear de Japón, se ha detectado cesio radiactivo cerca de esa central. Desde el terremoto, la planta nuclear registra problemas en el sistema de refrigeración, que no han podido normalizarse en las últimas horas pese a los mensajes tranquilizadores de las autoridades que han ordenado una evacuación "preventiva" de al menos 45.000 personas.

En una segunda planta de Tepco , situada a 12 kilómetros de la primera, cuatro de sus reactores han perdido el control sobre su capacidad de refrigeración y tienen problemas para controlar la presión. Las autoridades ya han ordenado la evacuación a tres quilómetros a la redonda (los que suponen más de 3.000 personas). La presión es estable dentro de estos pero está creciendo en los contenedores de contaminantes, y siguiendo con el procedimiento desarrollado en la primera central, también se ha liberado vapor radioactivo para rebajar la presión anormalmente alta en sus cuatro reactores.

Hasta 50.000 soldados de las Fuerzas de autodefensa (el nombre del ejército japonés), pertrechados con protecciones nucleares, han sido desplegados en la central para verificar la situación. Las fuerza aéreas de EE UU también han entregado refrigerante a una central nuclear japonesa, según ha comunicado la secretaria de Estado de EE UU, Hillary Clinton, sin especificar la forma en que se ha instalado. "Una de las centrales ha recibido una gran presión tan el temblor y no tiene suficiente líquido refrigerante. Los aviones de la USAF han podido entregarlo", ha dicho Clinton.

Declarada la emergencia nuclear

La emergencia nuclear declarada en Japón sigue el procedimiento de seguridad internacional para minimizar los daños que el terremoto haya podido causar a las instalaciones nucleares y garantizar que no se han producido fugas radiactivas, como ocurrió en la planta japonesa de Kashiwazaki-Kariwa que vertió al mar unos mil litros de agua contaminada tras el terremoto de 2007.

La alerta se explica porque ni los reactores instalados en el país, una referencia para la seguridad a nivel mundial dado que fueron diseñados para resistir a los seísmos que habitualmente sufre la zona, parecen preparados para soportar un movimiento telúrico de la intensidad del que ha sacudido la costa nororiental del país, de 8,9 en la escala Richter. "Los reactores se diseñan considerando datos históricos de los seísmos de la zona en que se van a construir", detalla Juli Barceló, exconsejero del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear, máxima autoridad atómica de España. "En Japón las nucleares están construidas para resistir terremotos de una intensidad alrededor de 7,5", detalla. "El primer paso, ante la intensidad del terremoto, es decretar la emergencia para asegurarse de que no ha habido averías que desemboquen en fugas o explosiones".

Las plantas nucleares poseen dos puntos especialmente débiles: el reactor, que debe mantenerse aislado y a una temperatura estable de unos 300 grados centígrados; y el sistema de refrigeración del mismo, que evita sobrecalentamientos que puedan derivar en una explosión. Es el riesgo que ha sufrido la planta atómica de Fukushima, cuyo circuito de refrigeración ha sufrido una avería que ha provocado un fallo en la instalación. "Uno de los motores que alimenta el sistema de refrigeración ha fallado. Es relativamente alarmante porque debería haber funcionado correctamente", señala José María García Casasnovas, ingeniero industrial experto en energía nuclear y vocal de la comisión de Energía del Colegio de Ingenieros. "Hay que investigar qué ha pasado y si la avería obedece a afectaciones causadas por el terremoto", añade.

Estados Unidos ha contribuido en un primer momento trasladando en sus aeronaves líquido refrigerante a la planta nuclear de Fukushima, para evitar la posible ruptura del sistema de enfriamiento. Las autoridades niponas siguen pendientes de la evolución del reactor y el combustible nuclear que, pese a hallarse desactivado, todavía no ha podido refrigerarse según lo previsto.

El sistema de refrigeración, crucial

La sacudida sísmica también ha afectado la nuclear de Onagawa, donde se ha incendiado una de las turbinas también vinculadas con el sistema de refrigeración del reactor. Más que las llamas, la alerta se centra en el mal funcionamiento de la refrigeración puesto que si la planta hubiera seguido funcionando el reactor se habría calentado en exceso hasta propiciar su explosión.

Es una sucesión de acontecimientos similar a la que propició el accidente radiactivo de Chernobil en 1986, uno de los mayores desastres medioambientales causados por una central nuclear. "Pero Japón ha paralizado la central inmediatamente y parece que el resto de sistemas de seguridad funcionan según lo previsto. Ahora es primordial certificar que los circuitos de refrigeración y los reactores paralizados pueden seguir operando con seguridad", advierte Casasnovas. "Por eso la emergencia se mantendrá hasta que se haya descartado cualquier riesgo", precisa.

La emergencia ha parado aproximadamente el 25% de la potencia nuclear instalada en el país mientras el 75% sigue funcionando con normalidad. "Es unaalteración importante que afecta alrededor de la cuarta parte del parque nuclear", calcula Casasnovas."Por ahora se está sustituyendo la energía que producían los reactores afectados con plantas de gas líquido, aunque si se prorroga la situación de emergencia Japón quizá deba recurrir a otras fuentes energéticas".

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_2/Tes

----------


## REEGE

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...031100069.html

----------


## REEGE

Japón: sin noticias de 10.000 personas en el puerto de Minamisanriku.
Las autoridades de la prefectura de Miyagi, en la región del noreste de Japón arrasada el viernes por un tsunami, dijeron este sábado que estaban sin noticias de 10.000 habitantes de la ciudad portuaria de Minamisanriku, informó el canal NHK.

----------


## REEGE

Todos los españoles que se encontraban en Japón están fuera de peligro.
La embajada española en Japón ha comunicado este sábado que todos los españoles que se encontraban en el país se encuentran fuera de peligro.

----------


## Luján

Pese a tener otras consecuencias más graves y de mayor actualidad, me ha resultado curiosa esta noticia, oída en la radio y posteriormente leída en Internet en varios lugares.

Os copio uno de ellos:

El terremoto de Japón desplaza el eje de rotación de la Tierra




> 12-mar-2011  Beatriz Domínguez Villar 
>  Eje terrestre - _Modificado de Google Earth_
> 
>   Los expertos han calculado que el eje de rotación de la Tierra se ha desplazado unos 10 cm debido al seísmo sufrido en Japón.  
> 
> 
>  El terremoto sufrido en Japón ayer ha desplazado el eje de rotación de la Tierra unos 10 cm. Otro caso similar conocido fue el del terremoto de Chile,  ocurrido en febrero de 2010, con una intensidad de 8,8 grados en la  escala de Richter, y que produjo un desplazamiento del eje de 8 cm, lo  cual hizo que el día se redujera en 1,26 microsegundos.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

Martes, 15/3/2011
promoción
ELPAÍS.COM
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...pepiint_11/Tes

Catástrofe en el Pacífico
El seísmo desplaza a Japón cuatro metros
Mapas de carreteras, catastros y cartas náuticas deberán ser modificados

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 15/03/2011


El terremoto que sacudió Japón el viernes pasado ha sido tan violento que ha desplazado al país hacia el este, además de modificar el eje de la tierra.
Los datos facilitados por más de mil estaciones de GPS de la red japonesa Geonet -la mayor del mundo- muestran que la línea costera más cercana al epicentro, en el noreste del país, ha avanzado cuatro metros hacia el oriente (es decir, en dirección a Estados Unidos). En esa zona, señalan los expertos, Japón es más ancho que antes. En el resto del litoral, el desplazamiento ha sido mucho menor.

Como consecuencia inmediata, señalan los expertos, tanto los mapas de carreteras como los catastros deberán ser modificados. Lo mismo sucede con las cartas naúticas, ya que la profundidad de las aguas costeras ha cambiado.

Las autoridades japonesas han propuesto elevar la magnitud del terremoto de 8,9 a 9 grados, lo que convertiría al seísmo en el quinto mayor registrado en el mundo desde que existen instrumentos de medida.

Además, el temblor ha tenido consecuencias planetarias: el eje de la tierra se ha desplazado 6,5 pulgadas (16,7 centímetros) y aceleró el movimiento de rotación, acortando la duración del día en 1,8 millonésimas de segundo. No es algo inédito: el terremoto de Chile del año pasado, de una magnitud de 8,8, movió el eje unos 7,6 centímetros y acortó el día 1,26 millonésimas de segundo. Y el terremoto de Sumatra en 2004 lo hizo en 6,8 millonésimas de segundo.

El desplazamiento de Japón hacia el este se deriva del reajuste de dos placas tectónicas: la del Pacífico y la Norteamericana, donde se asienta Japón. El terremoto fue provocado por un violento movimiento de la placa del Pacífico, que se desplaza hacia el oeste unos nueve centímetros al año y está incrustada por debajo de la placa Norteamericana. La sacudida ocasionó la brusca elevación de la placa de Norteamérica y el movimiento de grandes masas oceánicas, que derivaron en el tsunami posterior.

----------


## Luján

> Martes, 15/3/2011
> promoción
> ELPAÍS.COM
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...pepiint_11/Tes
> 
> Catástrofe en el Pacífico
> El seísmo desplaza a Japón cuatro metros
> Mapas de carreteras, catastros y cartas náuticas deberán ser modificados
> 
> ...


Interesante artículo, excepto por lo que he marcado en negrita.

Japón, evidentemente, no está en la placa noerteamericana, sino en la Euroasiática.

[ironic]¿Acaso el periodista quiere vender Japón a los EEUU?[/ironic]

Látima que ElPais.com no permita los comentarios. Aún así, pueden enviarse correcciones. Yo ya he enviado la mía. Falta saber si las leen siquiera.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues lo que faltaba, ahora les entra en erupción un volcán.
A perro flaco todo son pulgas.
¡Que no pase nada más por favor!

----------


## Luján

> Pues lo que faltaba, ahora les entra en erupción un volcán.
> A perro flaco todo son pulgas.
> ¡Que no pase nada más por favor!


Os*** P***!

De eso no me había enterado.

Voy a buscar información, pero es algo relativamente lógico, teniendo en cuenta que un terremoto revuelve las tripas del planeta y puede abrir brechas que liberen la presión sobre una cámara magmática cuyo contenido no ascendía a causa de no encontrar sitio.

Búsqueda en Google News: "volcan japon": http://news.google.es/news/story?pz=...SVTLqGr_I1vL2M

----------


## Luján

Noticia en ABC:




> *Internacional*
> 
> * Vídeo: El volcán Shinmoedake, al sur de Japón, entra en erupción* 
> 
> *Los expertos tratan de averiguar si el suceso tiene relación con el terremoto y posterior tsunami*
> 
> 
>      ABC / madrid 
> 
> ...


El volcán: http://maps.google.com/maps?t=k&q=31...,0.308304&z=12

----------


## Luján

Y no es el único. Parece que en Indonesia también se ha despertado otro volcán:




> *Terremoto de Japón enciende volcán en Indonesia, a unos 2500 kilómetros*
> 
>  
>  Después del enorme sismo de 8.9 grados en Japón, las autoridades  indonesias dieron una alarma de tsunami. Ubicadas también en el Círculo  de Fuego del Pacífico, este es uno de los países que más sismos y  erupciones volcánicas tiene en el mundo, y estaban preocupados que el  tsunami llegara también a sus tierras.
>  Si bien llegaron algunas olas de menor altura, el principal problema  de Indonesia después del sismo japonés, fue que se volvió a activar el  volcán Karangetang, uno de los más activos del archipiélago. Ubicado en  las islas Célebes, comenzó a expulsar gases y lava, llenando sus laderas  de roca fundida y cenizas.
>  Las autoridades evacuaron las cercanías del volcán, en la isla de  Siau. Esta es la segunda vez en menos de un año que los pobladores de la  zona deben ser evacuados, ya que en agosto pasado la erupción del mismo  provocó la muerte de cuatro personas. Con todas las alarmas que hay, el  gobierno indonesio teme que aventureros locales y extranjeros intenten  de todas maneras ascender al volcán, como ya ha sucedido en otras  prohibiciones de acercamiento.
>  Fuente:                   
> <li class="shr-gmail">                               <li class="shr-googlebookmarks">                               <li class="shr-googlebuzz">                               <li class="shr-linkedin">                               <li class="shr-tumblr">                               <li class="shr-twitter">                               <li class="shr-digg">


Lamentablemebte, esta web cacere de fuentes.

Esta otra es más fiable:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/ultimas_n...pcion_en.shtml



> *Indonesia: el volcán Karangetang hace erupción*
> 
> 
>                                                          Uno de los volcanes más activos de Indonesia, el Karangetang, entró en erupción este viernes.
>                       La montaña de 1.784 metros de altura, ubicada en  la isla de Siau -al norte de las islas Célebes-, se encuentra  expulsando nubes de gas y lava.
>                       El pasado mes de agosto el Karangetang hizo erupción y causó la muerte de cuatro personas.

----------


## Luján

Imágenes antes y después del desastre:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/...unami_fp.shtml

----------


## No Registrado

El/los terremotos, los tsunamis, los volcanes, etc..., son calderilla comparado con el riesgo, ya avanzado, de catástrofe nuclear.

Ahora es lo más importante.

----------


## ben-amar

> El/los terremotos, los tsunamis, los volcanes, etc..., son calderilla comparado con el riesgo, ya avanzado, de catástrofe nuclear.
> 
> Ahora es lo más importante.


Con llevarparte de razon, el risgo es solo eso, riesgo. Puede ocurrir o no ocurrir; los terremotos, tsunamis y volcanes ya destan ahi y han causado muertes y destruccion.

----------


## Luján

> El/los terremotos, los tsunamis, los volcanes, etc..., son calderilla comparado con el riesgo, ya avanzado, de catástrofe nuclear.
> 
> Ahora es lo más importante.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Existe riesgo (muy alto) de catástrofe nuclear, pero de momento el rango de actuación es de 30Km (área evacuada, aunque la nube radiactiva haya alcanzado Tokio), mientras que el terremoto y el Tsunami destrozaron miles de km.

Además, El accidente de la central japonesa de Fukushima recuerda más al de Three miles island que al de Chernóbil en cuanto a gravedad y posibles consecuencias, que no a causa, evidentemente.

----------


## No Registrado

Por eso digo la palabra "riesgo"

El nivel INES según los japoneses es 4 y según los franceses es 6. Chernóbil fué 7 el alcanzado.

 El accidente de Fukushima ya ha sobrepasado al de Tree Miles Island y no ha llegado a Chernóbil.

Las próximas jornadas son vitales. La integridad del reactor 2 se sospecha dañada, y todo puede ser posible. http://www.lapizarradeyuri.com/wp-co...1103151900.gif

Las zonas afectadas por el seísmo y por el tsunami, en una temporada pueden ser restauradas y habitadas de nuevo. Si no logran controlar la central, el golpe para la economía japonesa será terrible, y una zona determinada puede quedar contaminada por muchos años.

Ahora lo importante es desear que los japoneses puedan controlar el problema y que se quede en un enorme susto. Aunque ya nada será igual en cuanto a energía nuclear

Aunque la cara del primer ministro y los expertos que hablan dando información en la tv japonesa son preocupantes.

----------


## No Registrado

---La situación tras el accidente nuclear en la central de Fukushima está "fuera de control". Así lo ha estimado el comisario europeo de Energía, Günther Oettinger, quien hoy ha mantenido una reunión en Bruselas con responsables gubernamentales, representantes del sector y expertos. "Se ha hablado de apocalipsis y en mi opinión es una palabra muy bien escogida" -ha dicho Oettinger en declaraciones recogidas por France Presse- "no excluyo lo peor para las próximas horas o días". La alarma de un desastre nuclear sigue creciendo en torno a la planta de Fukushima Daiichi, afectada en cuatro de sus seis reactores por el terremoto que devastó el país el viernes. La situación se agravó anoche (hora española) tras un incendio en el reactor 4, que ya está controlado, y una explosión en el número 2. La situación en ese reactor es la más preocupante, ya que según ha informado el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) la contención primaria puede haber resultado dañada, una posibilidad que ya fue discutida en las horas posteriores a la explosión. Sin embargo, la agencia nuclear japonesa lo descartó en un primer momento, contrariamente a la información que ha transmitido luego al OIEA.---

 Ojalá se equivocara y todo fuera un malentendido.

----------


## jlois

Cada día que transcurre se ven nuevos videos y nuevas informaciones que no hacen otra cosa más que agravar lo que ya de por sí es grave. Estamos hablando de uno de los paises mejor preparados para el tema de los terremotos por estar situados en una zona sísmica de alto riesgo. 
Dejando a un lado estadísticas y datos, lo cierto es que me parece lógico que los ciudadanos nipones se inquieten por una situación extrema en la que se hallan situados.

http://www.lavoz.com.ar/noticias/suc...-sacuden-japon

Un terremoto de 6 grados en la escala abierta de Richter se ha producido este martes al suroeste de Tokio, en la provincia de Shizuoka, según ha informado la Agencia Meteorológica de Japón.

El temblor ocurrió a las 22.31 hora local (13.31 GMT) y la Agencia Meteorológica de Japón no emitió ninguna alerta de tsunami, según la cadena de televisión NHK. El temblor alcanzó una intensidad 6 en la escala japonesa de 7, que mide sobre todo su alcance, y pudo sentirse en la capital japonesa con claridad aunque tuvo su epicentro a diez kilómetros de profundidad en la provincia de Shizuoka.

La localidad donde pudo sentirse con mayor fuerza el temblor fue en Fujinomiya, en la falda del monte Fuji en la provincia de Shizuoka. También hoy se produjo una fuerte réplica de 6,3 grados en la escala Richter en la costa de Fukushima (noreste de Japón), provincia en la que se encuentra la central nuclear donde se han confirmado fugas radiactivas.

Se cuentan ya en más de 200 el número de réplicas del grave terremoto de 9 grados que se produjo el pasado viernes en la zona nordeste de Japón, causando más de 10.000 muertos o desaparecidos, según el último cómputo oficial.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_1/Tes


La situación tras el accidente nuclear en la central de Fukushima está "fuera de control". Así lo ha estimado el comisario europeo de Energía, Günther Oettinger, quien hoy ha mantenido una reunión en Bruselas con responsables gubernamentales, representantes del sector y expertos. "Se ha hablado de apocalipsis y en mi opinión es una palabra muy bien escogida" -ha dicho Oettinger en declaraciones recogidas por France Presse- "no excluyo lo peor para las próximas horas o días". La alarma de un desastre nuclear sigue creciendo en torno a la planta de Fukushima Daiichi, afectada en cuatro de sus seis reactores por el terremoto que devastó el país el viernes. La situación se agravó anoche (hora española) tras un incendio en el reactor 4, que ya está controlado, y una explosión en el número 2. La situación en ese reactor es la más preocupante, ya que según ha informado el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) la contención primaria puede haber resultado dañada, una posibilidad que ya fue discutida en las horas posteriores a la explosión. Sin embargo, la agencia nuclear japonesa lo descartó en un primer momento, contrariamente a la información que ha transmitido luego al organismo de Naciones Unidas.


La Autoridad de Seguridad Nuclear francesa había dicho horas antes que ese sistema de contención, muy importante para contener la radiactividad en caso de fusión del núcleo, ha dejado de ser estanco. Según el organismo francés, esto sitúa el accidente en un nivel de gravedad 6 -en lugar de 4, como han reconocido hasta ahora las autoridades japonesas- dentro de la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (INES, por sus siglas en inglés). El nivel 6 se corresponde con un "accidente importante" y solo ha sido alcanzado en dos ocasiones anteriores. En ambos casos se trata de centrales de la antigua Unión Soviética: el primero, más desconocido, fue la explosión en el complejo nuclear de Mayak (nivel 6), que ocurrió en 1957 y fue ocultado durante 30 años; el segundo fue la catástrofe de Chernóbil, que en 1986 alcanzó el máximo nivel de la escala INES (el 7, "accidente grave"). De la misma opinión es el radiobiólogo Eduard Rodríguez-Farré, del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC). "El temor es de un accidente grave; lento pero que va en aumento y en el que ya se está diseminando radiactividad", ha dicho a Efe el experto, quien ha llegado a caracterizar lo sucedido como "un Chernóbil a cámara lenta".

Con el contenedor primario aparentemente dañado, el riesgo proviene de un posible fusión del núcleo del reactor 2. Ese riesgo sigue existiendo porque el agua utilizada para rebajar la temperatura en el interior no alcanzaba ayer a cubrir las barras de uranio. Con el aumento de temperatura, el agua destinada a refrigerar estaba sufriendo el efecto contrario y había empezando a hervir, según ha informado la agencia de noticias Kyodo. El director general del OIEA, el japonés Yukiya Amano, ha reconocido "posibles" problemas en el núcleo del reactor 2, aunque ha añadido que "el daño estimado es inferior al 5%". Con todo, Japón ha informado a la ONU de que los niveles de radiactividad en la puerta de la central están descendiendo: llegaron a estar en niveles muy peligrosos tras la explosión y el incendio de ayer, pero en seis horas bajaron hasta alcanzar cifras normales, siempre según la información que el Gobierno japonés proporciona al OIEA.




Por cierto, cincuenta personas son las únicas que están luchando por contener el problema y el riesgo de escape en la central nuclear de Fukushima.

Sólo esperemos que los límites en los que parece se encuentran en estos momentos no se rompan con nuevos terremotos .

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## No Registrado

Nueva actualización del bueno de Yuri, con comentarios muy sensatos sobre éste histórico desastre.

http://www.lapizarradeyuri.com/

----------


## jlois

Interesantes datos y las informaciones de hoy siguen siendo inquietantes.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

El 'superviviente' rescatado en Japón es un evacuado que regresó a su casa
hace 3 horas 35 mins
El superviviente que el Ejército japonés creyó haber rescatado este sábado, ocho días después del seísmo, era en realidad un evacuado de la zona que regresó a su hogar para constatar los daños que dejó la catástrofe, informó un portavoz militar. 

La prensa y el ejército habían anunciado este sábado que un joven de unos 20años fue rescatado con vida de los escombros de una casa en Kesennuma (en la provincia de Miyagi), una de las ciudades más afectadas por el sismo y el tsunami que devastaron la zona noreste de Japón el 11 de marzo pasado.

Los socorristas habían señalado que el superviviente al parecer no estaba herido, aunque sí en estado de choque y sin poder hablar. "Cuando fue trasladado al hospital, un bombero lo reconoció y señaló a los socorristas que el joven pernoctaba desde hacía una semana en un centro para refugiados", explicó el portavoz del ejército.

Según la agencia Jiji, el refugiado había regresado a su casa, parcialmente derrumbada, cuando fue descubierto, en el segundo piso, por dos soldados. El sismo de magnitud 9 y el posterior tsunami causaron la muerte de 7.197 personas y otras 11.000 continúan desaparecidas, según el último balance ofrecido este sábado por la policía.


Fuente:noticias yahoo

----------


## REEGE

Una mujer y su nieto sobreviven 9 días bajo los escombros del terremoto nipón.
hace 5 horas 35 mins
Los socorristas japoneses encontraron este domingo a una abuela y a su nieto bajo los escombros de una casa derribada por el seísmo del 11 de marzo, anunció la policía nipona, cuyo último balance oficial de víctimas del terremoto y el tsunami de aquel día es de 8.133 muertos y 12.272 desaparecidos. 

Sumi Abe, de 80 años, y Jin Abe, de 16, tuvieron la suerte de encontrarse en la cocina cuando la casa se derrumbó por el temblor. Sobrevivieron comiendo todo lo que tenían en la nevera, sobre todo yogures.

"Mientras buscaban supervivientes, los policías oyeron una voz que pedía auxilio desde una casa en ruinas", afirmó un portavoz policial de Ishinomaki, una de las ciudades más afectadas por la catástrofe. "Entonces vieron a un muchacho luchar por salir del tejado derrumbado", añadió. Sumi y Jin Abe, "en leve estado de hipotermia", fueron trasladados en helicóptero a un hospital.

"¿Están heridos?", preguntó un periodista de la televisión. "No", respondió la anciana ante las cámaras, antes de ser transportada en camilla hasta un helicóptero. Su nieto explicó que se habían quedado "bloqueados" cuando la casa se desplomó. El rescate infundió un poco de esperanza a los socorristas, que ya no contaban con encontrar supervivientes.

De todas formas, la policía advirtió de que el balance de 8.133 muertos y 12.272 desaparecidos por la catástrofe del 11 de marzo es aún provisional. "Vamos necesitar lugares para guardar más de 15.000 cuerpos", declaró el jefe de la policía de la provincia de Miyagi, una de las más afectadas por la catástrofe, citado por la agencia Jiji.

El seísmo, de 9 grados de magnitud, ha sido el más potente registrado nunca en Japón y fue seguido de un tsunami particularmente letal, por lo que los socorristas han hallado muy pocos supervivientes. Esta doble catástrofe natural es la más mortífera ocurrida en Japón tras el terremoto ocurrido en 1923 en la región de Kanto, que rodea a Tokio, el cual dejó 142.000 muertos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pocos son los milagros que se dan rescatando supervivientes de última hora. Cada vez va subiendo la cifra de muertos, y seguramente la de desaparecidos se convertirá en muertos. Es una verdadera pena.

----------


## Luján

Comparativa de imágenes antes-después del terremoto y tsunami de Japón.

Moved hacia la derecha y/o izquierda la barra que hay en el centro de cada imagen.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...r-tsunami.html

----------


## REEGE

La impresionante ola del tsunami vista desde un barco...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...a-b590e66.html

----------


## REEGE

La zona del Cabo de Palos, en Murcia, registra un movimiento sísmico de 3,1 en la escala Richter.
hace 57 mins 

ALICANTE, 23 (EUROPA PRESS) La zona del Cabo de Palos, en Murcia, ha registrado un movimiento sísmico de 3,1 en la escala Richter, cuyo epicentro ha sido en el mar y que se ha dejado sentir en Torrevieja (Alicante), según ha informado a Europa Press el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias. 

El movimiento se ha producido a las 11.25 horas en aguas del mar Mediterráneo, concretamente frente al Cabo de Palos, que ha sido el epicentro del terremoto, que se ha dejado sentir en la localidad alicantina de Torrevieja.

No obstante, el maremoto no ha causado daños y el 112 tan sólo ha registrado una llamada, según la misma fuente.

----------


## Luján

> La zona del Cabo de Palos, en Murcia, registra un movimiento sísmico de 3,1 en la escala Richter.
> hace 57 mins 
> 
> ALICANTE, 23 (EUROPA PRESS) La zona del Cabo de Palos, en Murcia, ha registrado un movimiento sísmico de 3,1 en la escala Richter, cuyo epicentro ha sido en el mar y que se ha dejado sentir en Torrevieja (Alicante), según ha informado a Europa Press el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias. 
> 
> El movimiento se ha producido a las 11.25 horas en aguas del mar Mediterráneo, concretamente frente al Cabo de Palos, que ha sido el epicentro del terremoto, que se ha dejado sentir en la localidad alicantina de Torrevieja.
> 
> No obstante, el maremoto no ha causado daños y el 112 tan sólo ha registrado una llamada, según la misma fuente.


Un terremoto de 3º Ritcher no es nada. Y recordemos que no todos los terremotos bajo el mar producen tsunamis.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues mi familia no me ha dicho nada y vive a 6 Km. de Cabo de Palos en línea recta.

----------


## Luján

> Pues mi familia no me ha dicho nada y vive a 6 Km. de Cabo de Palos en línea recta.


Este es el epicentro:  (ign.es)

Y éstas las intensidades sentidas, también según el IGN



Aquí los movimientos de los últimos 10 días (autoactualizable).




Este tipo de terremotos tan débiles apenas se sienten por las personas y estructuras.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la información, Luján.
Ahora entiendo, que habiendo hablado anoche con ellos, no me lo hubiesen dicho.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Birmania, alrededor de las 15:45, se ha producido un terremoto de 6.8 . Se dice que hay un muerto, pero las informaciones son confusas :Confused:  :Confused: .

----------


## REEGE

http://noticias.es.msn.com/ultima-ho...ntid=156675881

Ésto es lo que he visto del terremoto de 6,8 en Birmania...
Pero seguro que será peor...
Un saludo y que pena que nos acompañen todos éstos desastres naturales...
Que racha llevamos!!!! :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> http://noticias.es.msn.com/ultima-ho...ntid=156675881
> 
> Ésto es lo que he visto del terremoto de 6,8 en Birmania...
> Pero seguro que será peor...
> Un saludo y que pena que nos acompañen todos éstos desastres naturales...
> *Que racha llevamos!!!!*


Llevamos unos añitos, que si inundaciones, que si volcanes, que si terremotos..., yo no se adonde vamos a ir a parar.

----------


## No Registrado

Los terremotos son importantews, pero ahora lo importante es Fukushima, la situación no se arregla y las autoridades son pesimistas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Los terremotos son importantews, pero ahora lo importante es Fukushima, la situación no se arregla y las autoridades son pesimistas.


Tienes razón :Wink: ,
Y cuando las autoridades dicen que está que está bien, es que está mal; y cuando dicen que está mal, es que está peor.
Habrá que seguir esperando noticias.

----------


## REEGE

El Gobierno japonés cree que la alta radiación en el reactor 2 es por fusión parcial. 
Tokio, 28 mar (EFE).- El portavoz del Gobierno japonés, Yukio Edano, consideró hoy que los altos niveles de radiación detectados en zonas del edificio de turbinas del reactor 2 fueron causados por barras de combustible nuclear parcialmente fundidas.

Edano afirmó en rueda de prensa que esa fusión parcial fue además temporal, aunque ha provocado que el agua que anega partes del edificio de turbinas de la unidad 2 registre altos niveles de radiactividad y dificulte el trabajo de los operarios.

Este domingo se detectaron niveles de 1.000 milisievert a la hora en el reactor 2, lo que hacía temer a los técnicos daños en el núcleo del reactor o en las tuberías que llevan agua radiactiva entre las turbinas y el núcleo.

Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO) se equivocó ayer en la medición de la radiactividad del agua dentro de esa unidad, al asegurar que era 10 millones de veces superior a lo normal, cuando en realidad era 100.00 veces.

El portavoz oficial japonés calificó hoy de "inaceptable" la gestión de la información que está realizado TEPCO, operadora de la planta de Fukushima Daiichi, durante la crisis nuclear.

Piden a los vecinos de una zona de 20 km de la central que no vuelvan a sus casas. 
Edano pidió también en rueda de prensa que las personas que viven dentro de la zona de exclusión de 20 kilómetros alrededor de Fukushima Daiichi no regresen a sus casas debido a que persisten altos niveles de radiación.

El domingo, el Gobierno japonés dijo que examinaría la posibilidad de que los residentes volvieran temporalmente a sus casas para recoger pertenencias.

La Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear de Japón dijo hoy que se espera que desde mañana, martes, los cuatro primeros reactores de la central se refrigeren con agua dulce en lugar de salada, que deja sedimentos y podrían impedir el enfriamiento de las piscinas de combustible usado.

Además, la agencia indicó que se está estudiando cómo drenar el agua que inunda algunas zonas del edificio de turbinas de las unidades 2 y 3, mientras las labores de bombeo de agua altamente radiactiva desde el reactor 1 ya han comenzado.

Ese agua con altas concentraciones de material radiactivo, que ya causó quemaduras a dos trabajadores de la planta la pasada semana, está retrasando las labores de los operarios para restablecer los sistemas de refrigeración de los reactores.

----------


## No Registrado

La situación se recrudece. Ya se ha publicado que se ha encontrado plutonio fuera de la central, ha salido en reuter y en varios periódicos importantes.

También el gobierno japonés comienza a acusar a Tepco de ocultar información crucial.

 No me gusta nada ésto.

----------


## sergi1907

Las autoridades japonesas detectaron rastros de plutonio este lunes en el suelo de la accidentada central nuclear de Fukushima, donde se escapó de los edificios de los reactores agua fuertemente radiactiva, haciendo temer una contaminación masiva en torno al sitio. Seguir leyendo el arículo

Un portavoz del operador Tokyo Electric Power Co (TEPCO) declaró que el porcentaje de plutonio encontrado en cinco muestras no presentaba peligro para la salud, y que era equivalente al detectado en Japón tras las pruebas nucleares efectuadas por países vecinos, como por ejemplo Corea del Norte.

"Las muestras ponen evidencia la presencia de plutonio 238, 239 y 240", precisó, añadiendo que "la débil concentración no representa un peligro para la salud".

TEPCO no precisó de donde provenía ese plutonio, pero juzgó "muy probable" que al menos dos de las cinco muestras tengan que ver con los daños sufridos por la central durante el violento seísmo y el gigantesco tsunami del 11 de marzo.

El reactor 3, cuyo edificio perdió el techo a causa de una explosión, es el único que contiene MOX (mezcla de óxidos de plutonio y uranio) cuyos escapes radiactivos a veces son considerados como más peligrosos.

No obstante, el plutonio puede también provenir de otro reactor que funciona únicamente con uranio, ya que 30% de la energía producida proviene de la conversión de uranio en plutonio.

La Agencia Internacional para la Energía Atómica (AIEA) propuso la organización de una conferencia de alto nivel sobre la seguridad nuclear antes de mediados de año, para tratar de sacar las lecciones de la catástrofe de Fukushima, indicó el director general de la AIEA, el japonés Yukiya Amano.

El operador de la central nuclear accidentada de Fukushima reconoció que se había escapado de los edificios de los reactores agua muy radiactiva, un descubrimiento que podría agravar el temor a una contaminación masiva alrededor de la instalación.

Este agua contaminada inundó los túneles técnicos que pasan bajo la sala de las máquinas de los reactores 1, 2 y 3.

"Encontramos agua acumulada en los pozos de observación de un sector subterráneo que desemboca en el exterior del edificio del reactor 2, con un nivel de radiactividad superior a 1.000 milisieverts por hora", indicó un portavoz de la empresa Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO).

Ya se habían observado capas de agua radiactiva, muy probablemente procedente de los reactores, en el subsuelo de las salas donde se encuentran las turbinas, pero es la primera vez que los ingenieros de TEPCO detectan la presencia de agua contaminada en el exterior.

El jueves pasado, tres empleados fueron expuestos a importantes radiaciones al caminar en agua estancada en la sala de máquinas del reactor 3, medida en 180 milisieverts por hora.

Los tres obreros salieron stel lunes del establecimiento especializado donde se encontraban. Los médicos no detectaron peligro inmediato para su salud.

Los pozos de observación de los tres túneles están situados a unos 60 metros del Océano Pacífico y el agua contaminada podría haber llegado ya hasta la orilla, reconoció el portavoz de TEPCO.

"Estamos verificando si el agua puede haber estado directamente en contacto con el mar", agregó.

Una tasa de yodo radiactivo 1.150 veces superior a la norma legal fue medido en el agua de mar tomada a 30 metros de los reactores 5 y 6. Esa radiactividad podría provenir de los reactores 1 a 4, los que sufrieron más daños, situados a 1,5 kilómetros al sur, donde se registraron tasas de casi 2.000 veces superiores a la normal.

El bombeo del agua contaminada será complicado, ya que los técnicos deben encontrar una forma de trasladarla a los depósitos sin exponerse a dosis de radiación mortales.

Unas 500 personas están trabajando en esta instalación, inyectando agua dulce con ayuda de bombas eléctricas en los reactores para evitar que el combustible se caliente, lo que provocaría una catástrofe de gran magnitud.

El Gobierno criticó a TEPCO por haber anunciado el domingo que un nivel de radiactividad diez millones de veces más elevado que el normal había sido registrado en el agua que se escapó del reactor 2, antes de reconocer que se trataba de una información equivocada.

"Sabiendo que la vigilancia de la radiactividad es una condición fundamental para garantizar la seguridad, ese tipo de error es absolutamente inaceptable", protestó Yukio Edano, el portavoz del Gobierno.

Esta cifra alarmista fue repetida incesantemente por los medios de comunicación nipones y del mundo entero, agravando la psicosis provocada por el accidente en la central de Fukushima 1.

En el norte del archipiélago, devastado por la catástrofe provocada por el terremoto y el maremoto del 11 de marzo pasado, el número de víctimas continuaba aumentando a medida que los equipos de socorro continuaban su labor. Las últimas cifras provisorias de la policía nacional eran de 10.901 muertos confirmados y 17.621 desaparecidos.

Una nueva réplica potente del sismo del 11 de marzo se produjo este lunes a 100 kilómetros de la costa de Sendai (noreste), con una magnitud de 6,1 según el Instituto de Geofísica de Estados Unidos (USGS), sin dejar víctimas ni daños materiales.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/12/2011...d-4c10a1a.html

----------


## No Registrado

Tras el hallazgo de plutonio
Confirman la fusión de las barras de combustible en Fukushima


La Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear e Industrial japonesa ha reconocido este lunes que el hallazgo de plutonio en las inmediaciones de la central nuclear de Fukushima-1 supone la confirmación de que se ha producido la fusión parcial de las barras de combustible de alguno de los reactores.

   Un portavoz de la Agencia, Hidehiko Nishiyama, ha calificado de "deplorable" que se halla detectado material radiactivo tóxico a pesar de la existencia de varios sistemas de contención en los reactores.

   Nishiyama ha señalado que aún se desconoce de cuál de los seis reactores de la central procede el plutonio, por lo que las autoridades y la empresa que gestiona la central, la Compañía de Energía Eléctrica de Tokio (TEPCO por sus siglas en inglés), tienen previsto reforzar las inspecciones medioambientales tanto en la planta como en el exterior.  

   La Compañía de Energía Eléctrica de Tokio (TEPCO), encargada de la central nuclear Fukushima-1, ha anunciado este lunes que se ha detectado plutonio en el suelo en cinco puntos de la planta, aunque ha aclarado que esto no supone un riesgo para la salud humana.

   El vicepresidente de TEPCO, Sakae Muto, ha declarado a los medios de comunicación que los resultados de las últimas pruebas demuestran que el plutonio procede de muestras tomadas hace una semana.

   Muto también ha dicho que este hallazgo no va a hacer que se suspendan las tareas que se están realizando en la central para controlar los reactores dañados por el terremoto y el tsunami del pasado 11 de marzo.

   Por otro lado, TEPCO ha informado de que ha detectado un nivel de radiación de 1.000 milisieverts por hora --diez veces superior al normal-- en el agua de dos fosas y un túnel subterráno conectados con el edificio que alberga el reactor 2 de Fukushima-1.

   En el túnel hay varias tuberías y cables eléctricos del reactor 2 y une los cimientos del edificio del reactor y la costa. Estas instalaciones fueron investigadas tras descubrirse un charco de agua en los sótanos del edificio, informa la agencia de noticias japonesa Kiodo.

   Las dos fosas, llenas de agua y conectadas con el túnel, se encuentran a unos 55 metros de la costa, por lo que no se espera que el agua contaminada llegue al mar. Ambas fosas tienen una profundidad de unos 16 metros.

   Ahora los técnicos están investigando si el túnel, forrado de cemento, tiene algún daño provocado por el terremoto que pudiera haber originado una filtración de agua radiactiva hacia el subsuelo.

   El agua contaminada podría proceder del núcleo del reactor, donde se ha producido una fusión parcial de las barras de combustible nuclear que alimentaban la central.

   El presidente de la Comisión de Seguridad Nuclear de Japón, Haruki Madarame, ha manifestado que está "muy preocupado" por estos niveles de radiación. Muto, por su parte, ha destacado la necesidad de "controlar este agua para que no salga".

http://www.europapress.es/internacio...328170046.html

Lo "gracioso" es que se han visto obligados a reconocerlo porque un trabajador lo ha soltado, harto de mentiras y ocultaciones.

----------


## ben-amar

Es lo que ocurre, no se reconoce nada hasta que no existe una filtracion por parte de alguien.
Es evidente que aquello esta mucho peor de que dicen.

----------


## Luján

Falta saber la fuente que tiene este No Registrado para pode asegurar que lo filtró un trabajador antes de que lo asegurara la agencia.

No digo que no sea cierto o posible, digo que en el texto no se cita esa filtración.

----------


## No Registrado

La fuente es reuters.
La sigo al minuto casi todo el día.

Reuters informó de la filtración por ocultación de datos. Luego a horas no habituales fué cuando Edano y el encargado de TEPCO en ese momento anunciaron que el plutonio había aparecido en unas muestras de la semana anterior, aunque "no era nocivo para la salud".

 En fin, si lo dice TEPCO...

----------


## No Registrado

Edano confirma lo del plutonio, y aunque muestra preocupación, dice que de momento no es peligroso

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/29_15.html

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...72A0SS20110329

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La situación se recrudece. Ya se ha publicado que se ha encontrado plutonio fuera de la central, ha salido en reuter y en varios periódicos importantes.
> 
> También el gobierno japonés comienza a acusar a Tepco de ocultar información crucial.
> 
>  No me gusta nada ésto.


Sí, la cosa no pinta, pero que nada bien. 
Me parece que va a ser incluso peor que lo de Chernovil :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Edano confirma lo del plutonio, y aunque muestra preocupación, *dice que de momento no es peligroso*
> http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/29_15.html
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...72A0SS20110329


Nooooo, se ha roto el reactor, y se ha escapado plutonio, y dicen que no es peligroso... :Mad:  :Mad: . Y las radiciones son 100.000 veces mas altas de lo normal, y no, que va a se peligroso... yo creo que se tendrían que dar todos un baño en Plutonio, verás como se les aclaran las ideas :Mad:  :Mad:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Claras, lo que se dice claras, las iban a tener. ¡¡como iba a correr el aire entre sus neuronas!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## No Registrado

Entrevista a el profesor Julio Rodríguez por los foreros de burbuja.info.
Julio Rodríguez es el profesor que salió en los primeros días de la catástrofe en  tve 24h, y cuyos pronósticos se cumplieron casi al pié de la letra. Al día siguiente le intentó desacreditar otro científico investigador del Ciemat (calvo parecido a Hitman), pero, visto lo visto, el calvo no ha vuelto a aparecer, según él ésto es poco menos que unas fallas valencianas.
 Muy interesante el mensaje 8, la pregunta 73 y su respuesta, además de inquietante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...ez-21-00h.html

----------


## No Registrado

Lamenteblemente, parece que el reactor 2 se ha fundido totalmente:

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showt...1#post79113597

De momento me parece la noticia más importante de éste siglo de momento, y una de las más importantes incluyendo el XX.

----------


## Luján

> Lamenteblemente, parece que el reactor 2 se ha fundido totalmente:
> 
> http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showt...1#post79113597
> 
> De momento me parece la noticia más importante de éste siglo de momento, y una de las más importantes incluyendo el XX.


Lamentablemente hubo noticias mucho más importantes (y tristes) en el S.XX:

Chernobil, Hiroshima, Nagasaki, 6-6-1944, 7-12-1941, 1914-1918, 1936-1939, y un largo etcétera.

----------


## No Registrado

> Lamentablemente hubo noticias mucho más importantes (y tristes) en el S.XX:
> 
> Chernobil, Hiroshima, Nagasaki, 6-6-1944, 7-12-1941, 1914-1918, 1936-1939, y un largo etcétera.


 Es cierto, la memoria es débil e influenciable.

----------


## perdiguera

La Vanguardia.es publica hoy una noticia referida a el movimiento que ha tenido la costa este del Japón, un desplazamiento de 25m y un hundimiento de la costa este, según se desprende del seguimiento hecho por el satélite Envista de la Agencia Espacial Europea ESA.
Os pongo el enlace para el que quiera ver las imágenes y el mapa de movimientos.

http://www.lavanguardia.es/internaci...l-espacio.html

----------


## Luján

> La Vanguardia.es publica hoy una noticia referida a el movimiento que ha tenido la costa este del Japón, un desplazamiento de 25m y un hundimiento de la costa este, según se desprende del seguimiento hecho por el satélite Envista de la Agencia Espacial Europea ESA.
> Os pongo el enlace para el que quiera ver las imágenes y el mapa de movimientos.
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.es/internaci...l-espacio.html


Si es que no somos nada en manos de la Madre Tierra.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Lamenteblemente, parece que el reactor 2 se ha fundido totalmente:
> 
> http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showt...1#post79113597
> 
> De momento me parece la noticia más importante de éste siglo de momento, y una de las más importantes incluyendo el XX.


Por supuesto que ha habido noticias mucho mas importantes, hay gente muy ignorante que tiene mucho miedo pero que en 15 dias se olvidaran de todo. Todos los reactores que estaban funcionando (3) antes del terremoto se han fusionado, al menos los que han tenido explosiones de hidrógeno (2). Pero este desastre no va a causar mas muertos que tantos y tantos dramas como hay en el mundo: guerras, drogas, accidentes de trafico...

----------


## No Registrado

> Por supuesto que ha habido noticias mucho mas importantes, hay gente muy ignorante que tiene mucho miedo pero que en 15 dias se olvidaran de todo. Todos los reactores que estaban funcionando (3) antes del terremoto se han fusionado, al menos los que han tenido explosiones de hidrógeno (2). Pero este desastre no va a causar mas muertos que tantos y tantos dramas como hay en el mundo: guerras, drogas, accidentes de trafico...


 Comparar un siniestro nuclear con cualquier otro en cuanto a bajas, heridos y daños materiales, es un argumento simplista muy utilizado por el lobby nuclear.
 Pero es incomparable por la característica que los diferencia. Que no es otra que la inhabitabilidad de los territorios afectados y los efectos amedio plazo en los organismos de los afectados.

 Voy a poner un ejemplo comparativo, y como todas las comparaciones es odiosa.
 No es otro que algo que dolió mucho y aquí seguro que se ha tratado: la pantanada de Tous.

 Hubo muchos muertos y heridos, daños materiales, etc... Pero la zona, una vez reparados los daños, en poco tiempo, volvió a ser habitable. Construyeron otro embalse y listo.
 El caso de fukushima va a ser un enorme y valioso territorio dehabitado no se sabe hasta cuando adornado con unos bonitos sarcófagos y una vigilancia contínua por siglos.

 No hay color.

----------


## REEGE

DAN POR SEGURA SU MUERTE 
Los liquidadores de Fukushima: "Estamos en el infierno. Solo nos queda el cielo".

Los correos hablan de miedo, de largas jornadas, expuestos a continuas radiaciones. 189 han trabajado sin medidores de radiactividad, porque no había para todos.

En los alrededores de Fukushima se estima que hay 1.000 cadáveres que no pueden ser retirados debido a alto índice de radiactividad. Desde allí nos llegan las cartas y los correos electrónicos de los llamados samurais de Fukushima, los liquidadores. Muchos han dicho a sus familias que saben que les espera una muerte segura.

En las últimas imágenes llegadas de la central, un grupo de liquidadores intenta instalar cañones de agua cerca del reactor 3. Los 300 operarios no han descansado desde hace 21 días. Están exhaustos y según sus familiares ya han asumido que van a morir. Así lo revelan los correos electrónicos de los llamados samurais de Fukushima.

"He estado luchando con mis colegas sin dormir ni descansar. Mi ciudad natal fue totalmente arrasada por el tsunami, se llevó a mis padres y todavía no sé dónde están. Correría a su casa, pero no puedo entrar en la zona."

"Estoy inmerso en un trabajo extremadamente duro bajo estas condiciones mentales... ¡No puedo soportarlo más!. El terremoto es un desastre natural, pero Tepco debería ser culpada por la emisión de materiales radiactivos". 

"No hay tiempo que perder llorando, llorar es inútil. Estamos al límite físico y mental. Si estamos en el infierno, lo único que podemos hacer es escalar hacia el cielo".

Los correos hablan de miedo, de largas jornadas, expuestos a continuas radiaciones. 189 han trabajado sin medidores de radiactividad, porque no había para todos. Cuando llega la noche, cenan una bola de arroz seco y una lata de pollo o pescado en conserva.  Después agotados, duermen en cualquier lugar de la planta nuclear. Sobre sus cabezas; una plancha de plomo, en sus corazones una generosidad sin límites que sobrevuela a la muerte.

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...040101500.html

Fuente:antena3.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estoy seguro que estas personas que estan dando su vida literalmente hablndo, han salvado muchísimas otras vidas, y están conteniendo como pueden Fukushima.

----------


## DonQuijote

> Comparar un siniestro nuclear con cualquier otro en cuanto a bajas, heridos y daños materiales, es un argumento simplista muy utilizado por el lobby nuclear.
>  Pero es incomparable por la característica que los diferencia. Que no es otra que la inhabitabilidad de los territorios afectados y los efectos amedio plazo en los organismos de los afectados.
> 
>  El caso de fukushima va a ser un enorme y valioso territorio dehabitado no se sabe hasta cuando adornado con unos bonitos sarcófagos y una vigilancia contínua por siglos.
> 
>  No hay color.


Mira a todos nos parece horrible lo que ha pasado pero lo mas facil es meter miedo en estas situaciones. De momento Fukushima no parece Chernobil y esperemos que no lo sea, a los primeros que no les interesa abandonar ese territorio es a los propios japoneses pero tampoco se va a acabar el mundo por no poder vivir alli y dejar que el bosque se apropie de lo que los humanos antes le expropiamos.
No creo que nadie de este foro pertenezca al lobby nuclear, yo por mi parte me da igual si cierran todas las nucleares de este pais y le compramos la electricidad a los franceses. Luego puede que la luz suba un poquito, que se vayan las fabricas y por supuesto podremos seguir quemando carbon nacional contaminante y caro.

----------


## jlois

> DAN POR SEGURA SU MUERTE 
> Los liquidadores de Fukushima: "Estamos en el infierno. Solo nos queda el cielo".
> 
> Los correos hablan de miedo, de largas jornadas, expuestos a continuas radiaciones. 189 han trabajado sin medidores de radiactividad, porque no había para todos.
> 
> En los alrededores de Fukushima se estima que hay 1.000 cadáveres que no pueden ser retirados debido a alto índice de radiactividad. Desde allí nos llegan las cartas y los correos electrónicos de los llamados samurais de Fukushima, los liquidadores. Muchos han dicho a sus familias que saben que les espera una muerte segura.
> 
> En las últimas imágenes llegadas de la central, un grupo de liquidadores intenta instalar cañones de agua cerca del reactor 3. Los 300 operarios no han descansado desde hace 21 días. Están exhaustos y según sus familiares ya han asumido que van a morir. Así lo revelan los correos electrónicos de los llamados samurais de Fukushima.
> 
> ...


Muchos podrán decir que estos actos son más una especie de desesperación ante una catástrofe que aún no ha encontrado el final y ni si quiera se puede predecir con exactitud. 
Personalmente...cuando veo estas personas cuyo futuro pasa por ser breve...me acuerdo de aquellos que lucharon sobre los tejados de la central de Chernobyl y se me eriza la piel ante lo que pasaron...Verdaderamente , todas estas cuestiones hay que abordarlas desde el respeto y la seriedad que exige dicha situación. Quizás sea una lección que nos enseñan y quizás sea hora tomarse más en serio aquello que tenemos bajo nuestros pies...


http://www.publico.es/internacional/...o-en-fukushima

Dos trabajadores de TEPCO desaparecidos desde el 11 de marzo en la central de Fukushima, han sido hallados muertos en el sótano de una de las unidades de la planta nuclear. Por otra parte, el Gobierno de Japón advirtió de que pueden pasar varios meses antes de que cesen las filtraciones radiactivas a la vez que aseguró que se trata de una larga batalla inevitable. Mientras, los técnicos de TEPCO planean utilizar polímero en polvo para frenar un escape de agua radiactiva al mar, después de intentar sin éxito contener esa filtración con hormigón.

Los dos empleados hallados muertos, de 21 y 24 años, trabajaban en labores de mantenimiento en el edificio de turbinas del reactor 4, en la central de Fukushima, donde les sorprendió el fuerte terremoto y posterior tsunamí del pasado 11 de marzo.  

Los dos trabajadores fallecieron horas después del terremoto
Sus cuerpos fueron encontrados el pasado miércoles al drenar el agua contaminada que inundaba el sótano, por lo que antes de hacer la autopsia tuvieron que ser limpiados de radiactividad. Las pruebas determinaron que ambos fallecieron el mismo día 11 hacia las 16.00 hora local (07.00 GMT) a causa de hemorragias externas.

Las filtraciones radioactivas pueden durar meses 
El Gobierno nipón advierte de que pueden pasar varios meses antes de que cesen las filtraciones radiactivas de la central nuclear de Fukushima y aseguró que es inevitable que la batalla sea larga. Añadió también que es difícil determinar cuando concluirá la crisis, pero que están preparados "para cualquier situación posible y concebible".

Además, el ministro portavoz, Yukio Edano dijo que el Ejecutivo estudia incrementar la ayuda a los evacuados en las inmediaciones de la central, donde se ha decretado un área de exclusión en un radio de 20 kilómetros.

"Es inevitable que la batalla sea larga" El Ejecutivo japonés sostiene que la radiactividad detectada hasta el momento en las inmediaciones de la planta atómica no conlleva un peligro inmediato para la salud más allá del área evacuada. Edano explicó que los análisis efectuados a niños residentes a una distancia de 20 a 30 kilómetros de la central no muestran ninguna evidencia de que hayan sido expuestos a niveles excesivos de radiactividad.

Escape de agua radiactiva al mar 
TEPCO detectó una grieta de unos 20 centímetros en el muro de una fosa próxima al reactor, en la que hay agua con elevada radiactividad que se filtra al océano, concretamente un nivel de yodo 131 que excede 10.000 veces la concentración legal. Los técnicos de TEPCO planean utilizar polímero en polvo para frenar un escape de agua radiactiva al mar, después de intentar sin éxito contener esa filtración con hormigón.

Los expertos creen que el agua que inunda tanto esa fosa como el sótano del edificio de la unidad 2 proviene del núcleo del reactor, dada su elevada radiactividad.

Un portavoz de TEPCO afirmó que se ha comprobado que las fosas de las otras unidades de la central nuclear no muestran grietas similares, al tiempo que se ha revisado el estado del muro de contención de la planta en busca de otras eventuales fisuras. Pero, en las aguas marinas cercanas a la central nuclear se han detectado niveles de radiactividad muy por encima de los límites permitidos, lo que ha desatado la inquietud por la extensión e impacto de la contaminación proveniente de la planta.


Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

ENERGÍA

ASIA | 04.04.2011 | 09:29
CRISIS NUCLEAR
TEPCO lanzará al mar 11.500 toneladas de agua radiactiva de Fukushima.

Tokio, 4 abr (EFE).- La empresa japonesa TEPCO, operadora de la maltrecha planta nuclear de Fukushima, indicó hoy que desde mañana lanzará al Océano Pacífico hasta 11.500 toneladas de agua radiactiva procedente de la central.


Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO) dijo que la concentración de radiactividad de ese agua es cien veces mayor al límite legal, lo que consideró relativamente bajo.

Según la página web del diario japonés Yomiuri, 10.000 toneladas proceden de depósitos especiales de la planta nuclear, mientras que otras 1.500 se encontraban en el sótano de las unidades 5 y 6.

El objetivo es hacer espacio en esos lugares para poder trasladar allí el agua con una radiactividad aún más elevada que inunda los edificios de turbinas de los reactores 1, 2 y 3, y que dificulta seriamente las labores de los operarios de TEPCO para enfriarlos.

Desde hace días se está produciendo una filtración de agua contaminada al mar desde Fukushima que, por su elevado nivel de radiactividad, se sospecha proviene del núcleo del reactor 2.

Hoy los operarios de TEPCO vertieron líquido con colorante en un túnel cercano a ese reactor para tratar de determinar la ruta por la que el agua radiactiva se filtra al mar.

El líquido, de color blanco, fue introducido en un túnel que conduce a la fosa donde este sábado se detectó una grieta de unos veinte centímetros, que permite que agua con una elevada radiactividad se escape al mar.

La filtración se intentó detener sellando la grieta con hormigón e inyectando polímero en polvo para absorber el agua, pero ninguno de esos recursos tuvo éxito.

TEPCO baraja varias posibilidades para detener la filtración al mar, como tratar de tapar la grieta con productos químicos o instalar una barrera en el litoral para contener el agua radiactiva.

La planta de Fukushima se quedó sin electricidad el pasado 11 de marzo por el terremoto de 9 grados en la escala Richter y posterior tsunami, que inundó la central con olas de hasta catorce metros.

Desde entonces los trabajadores de TEPCO intentan refrigerar los seis reactores de la planta, pero sus esfuerzos se han visto dificultados por constantes problemas, como la excesiva radiactividad en el agua que inunda parte de las instalaciones, y ahora una de sus prioridades es drenarla. EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora dicen que se han encotrado también Yodo radiactivo, con 7,5 millones de veces superiores a lo permitido. Y encima van a poer el Pacífico de radioactividad...
Creo que se está convirtiendo en el peor desastre nuclear de la historia. Habrá que estudiar lo de Chernibyl, pero este se está complicando bastante :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

Fuente: noticias yahoo.es

Una fuerte réplica sacude la devastada costa norte de Japón. 
Un terremoto de 7,4 grados sacude Japón.
hace 2 horas 41 mins

TOKIO, 7 (Reuters/EP) Un terremoto de 7,4 grados ha sacudido este jueves por la tarde la costa noreste de Japón, según datos del Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS). La televisión estatal NHK ha informado de que se ha activado una alerta de tsunami en la zona ante el temor de que se produzcan olas de alrededor de un metro.


*El mundo entero pendiente de el país Nipó.*

----------


## Luján

Esto (pero con palabras más tétricas) salió como noticia de portada en el Levante-EMV. Así se asusta, sí señor.

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...ma/796686.html




> *Dos laboratorios universitarios detectan en Valencia yodo radiactivo de Fukushima* 
> 
> 
> *Los valores máximos alcanzan los 7,2 miliBq/m3, muy lejos de los 16.000 asociados al valor límite para las personas
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Aragón registra un terremoto de intensidad 4 en la escala de Richter, con epicentro en Villar de los Navarros (Zaragoza).
hace 52 mins.

ZARAGOZA, 8 (EUROPA PRESS) Aragón ha registrado este viernes un terremoto de intensidad 4 en la escala de Richter, con epicentro en el municipio de Villar de los Navarros (Zaragoza), según ha informado el Instituto Geográfico Nacional.

El seísmo se ha sentido en esa zona, en localidades como Cariñena y Paniza, y ha tenido lugar a las 16.07 horas de este viernes. El Servicio de Protección Civil 112 del Gobierno de Aragón ha recibido varias llamadas de habitantes de la zona alarmados por el movimiento sísmico.

No obstante, no ha sido precisa ninguna intervención y no ha habido que lamentar daños personales ni materiales, ha informado el Ejecutivo aragonés a *Europa Press.


Fuente:Yahoo.es Noticias.*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso que nos cuentas en la cita Luján, es impactante, ni pensar que podrían llegar hasta aquí esas cosas. Yo creo que deberían de empezar a seguir las corrientes marinas y estudiar por donde va ya esa agua radioactiva que están echando al mar :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## Luján

> Eso que nos cuentas en la cita Luján, es impactante, ni pensar que podrían llegar hasta aquí esas cosas. Yo creo que deberían de empezar a seguir las corrientes marinas y estudiar por donde va ya esa agua radioactiva que están echando al mar.


Las corrientes marinas son mucho más lentas, y mucho más recirculantes.

Así, a bote pronto, las primeras partículas estarán ahora por la península de Kamchakta, entrando en el Mar de Bering, y comenzando a girar hacia el este.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las corrientes marinas son mucho más lentas, y mucho más recirculantes.
> 
> Así, a bote pronto, las primeras partículas estarán ahora por la península de Kamchakta, entrando en el Mar de Bering, y comenzando a girar hacia el este.


Bueno, pero eso es lo malo, que se están extendiendo. Este desastre está siendo más grande de lo que se dice, y de lo que en verdad puede parecer. Incluso se están planteando en ampliar la zona de seguradid alrededor de la central...

----------


## ben-amar

¿recordais haber visto documentales y noticias sobre malformaciones en fetos y animales recien nacidos como consecuencia de las bombas de Hirosima y Nagasaki? Esperad a que pasen unos años, por no hablar  del aumento de muertes por cancer.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿recordais haber visto documentales y noticias sobre malformaciones en fetos y animales recien nacidos como consecuencia de las bombas de Hirosima y Nagasaki? Esperad a que pasen unos años, por no hablar  del aumento de muertes por cancer.


Ese es el problema de los accidentes nucleares, que no sólo son consecuencias a corto plazo, sin a muy largo plazo.

----------


## No Registrado

> Ese es el problema de los accidentes nucleares, que no sólo son consecuencias a corto plazo, sin a muy largo plazo.


 Si la gente es capaz de ver éste reportaje y no le afecta, no nos merecemos vivir:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/fimhy4...CDCH.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vpxmd4...CDCH.part2.rar

Chernobyl Heart trata sobre los efectos de la radiación producida por la catastrofe nuclear de Chernobyl principalmente en los niños que tienen malformaciones como el "Corazón de Chernobyl" un problema genético del corazón. 

Realizado por Maryann DeLeo fue ganador del premio Oscar al Mejor Corto Documental en el 2004. 



AVISO: es un documental MUY DURO

----------


## REEGE

Japón retrasa el final del bombeo de agua radiactiva al mar.
hace 37 mins
La empresa que gestiona la destruida central nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi, Tokyo Electric Power Co (TEPCO), dijo el domingo que frenará el bombeo de agua radiactiva al mar el lunes, un par de días después de lo que tenía previsto, en un intento de aliviar la preocupación internacional por la propagación de radiación en la peor crisis nuclear desde Chernóbil. 

Se espera que el Partido Democrático del primer ministro, Naoto Kan, sufra un castigo en las elecciones locales del domingo por su gestión de la crisis tras el enorme seísmo y posterior maremoto del 11 de marzo, que arrasó la costa noreste del país y causó la muerte de 13.000 personas.

China y Corea del Sur también han criticado la gestión de la crisis nuclear. Seúl dijo que Tokio ha sido incompetente, lo que refleja la creciente desazón internacional frente al desastre atómico que se ha prolongado desde hace un mes y la extensión de la radiación.

Japón está teniendo problemas para recuperar el control de la central de Fukushima, dañada por el terremoto de magnitud 9 y las olas posteriores de 15 metros de altura.

TEPCO ha estado utilizando agua del mar para enfriar las barras de combustible de los reactores al dañarse el equipo eléctrico, y ante la falta de capacidad de almacenamiento, ha devuelto el agua radiactiva utilizada al océano Pacífico. Tenía previsto frenar esta actividad el sábado, pero las obras se vieron interrumpidas por la fuerte réplica del jueves y lo retrasó al domingo, un objetivo que tampoco pudo cumplir.

"Estamos haciendo comprobaciones en el agua que queda, y la comprobación final está prevista para mañana", dijo un portavoz de la empresa en una intervención ante la prensa a última hora del domingo.

TEPCO tuvo que empezar a usar agua del mar al fracasar los intentos de restaurar el sistema de enfriamiento de los reactores. También ha estado bombeando nitrógeno para enfriar el núcleo, pero las autoridades han dicho que no están seguras de qué hacer después.

"No podemos decir cuáles son las perspectivas para la próxima etapa", dijo el domingo Hidehiko Nishiyama, subdirector general de la Agencia de Seguridad Industrial (NISA, por sus siglas en inglés). "En cuanto fuera posible nos gustaría lograr un enfriamiento estable y establecer el curso para controlar la radiación".

Japón también afronta una enorme crisis económica y humanitaria, además de una factura de hasta 300.000 millones de euros (unos 207.000 millones de euros) por el desastre, lo que le convierte en el desastre natural más caro de la historia.

Se espera que los japoneses retiren su confianza al partido de Kan en los comicios locales, debilitándole aún más y fortaleciendo a sus rivales, que intentarán obligarlo a dimitir una vez que crisis termine. Los resultados se esperan para el lunes.

El impopular Kan ya estaba bajo presión para dejar el cargo antes del peor desastre que ha golpeado a Japón desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero los analistas dicen que es poco probable que se vaya durante la crisis nuclear, que seguramente se extenderá durante meses.

PROTESTAS

En Tokio, alrededor de 5.000 personas salieron a las calles el domingo en dos manifestaciones distintas por la crisis nuclear. Algunos portaban pancartas que decían "No más Fukushima" y "No más armas nucleares". Otros tocaban instrumentos musicales. Un grupo de manifestantes se dirigió a las oficinas del operador de la destruida planta.

TEPCO pidió perdón el sábado por la crisis.

"Quisiera pedir disculpas desde mi corazón por las preocupaciones y problemas que estamos provocando a la sociedad debido a la liberación de materiales radiactivos en la atmósfera y agua del mar", dijo el sábado Sakae Muto, vicepresidente de TEPCO, en una conferencia de prensa.

La radiación de Japón se propagó por todo el hemisferio norte en las dos primeras semanas de la crisis nuclear, según la Comisión Preparatoria para la Organización del Tratado de Prohibición Completa de los Ensayos Nucleares.

La economía de Japón, la tercera más grande del mundo, está padeciendo el triple desastre y varios países han prohibido o restringido las importaciones de alimentos nipones después de detectar radiación en ellos.

Aún más grave, la crisis nuclear y los cortes de energía afectaron las manufacturas y la fabricación de productos electrónicos en Japón y las cadenas de suministro a nivel mundial, afectando especialmente a la informática y los fabricantes de vehículos. Los apagones y restricciones de energía, cierres de plantas y una drástica caída en el turismo han golpeado a la nación más endeudada del mundo.

El Gobierno pidió ayuda a los japoneses en el esfuerzo de recuperación, pero familias y amigos acudieron en masa a las tradicionales fiestas "hanami" para ver los brotes de cerezos, aunque algunos redujeron el acostumbrado consumo de alcohol por respeto a las víctimas del desastre.

"Es más tranquilo que de costumbre. Hay muchas personas, pero están un poco desanimadas", dijo una mujer que paseaba bajo los delicados brotes rosa. "Los brotes han florecido por completo para nosotros y deberíamos apreciarlos", comentó.

AGUA RADIACTIVA

Los intentos por controlar los seis reactores de Fukushima alcanzados por el tsunami - lo que llevó a la fusión parcial de algunos núcleos después que las barras de combustible se sobrecalentaran - se están viendo entorpecidos por cerca de 60.000 toneladas de agua radiactiva.

NISA dijo que las tareas para restaurar el sistema de enfriamiento no estaban teniendo progresos claros. TEPCO quiere comenzar a trasladar parte del agua altamente contaminada, un paso clave para restaurar el crucial sistema de enfriamiento.

"Podríamos usar sistemas (eléctricos) que actualmente funcionan para enfriar y eso podría acelerar la restauración del enfriamiento. Pero no existe una opción concreta y clara", dijo Nishiyama de NISA. "Es un paso adelante, un paso atrás".

----------


## REEGE

Las autoridades japonesas levantan la alerta de tsunami y se reanuda el suministro eléctrico a la central.
hace 34 mins

TOKIO, 11 (EUROPA PRESS) La agencia meteorológica japonesa ha levantado la alerta de tsunami que había activado poco antes como consecuencia del terremoto de 6,6 grados registrado este lunes cerca de Iwaki, en el noreste de la isla de Honshu (Japón), según informó la agencia de noticias Kiodo. 

Asimismo, según la misma fuente, se ha reanudado la inyección de agua refrigerante a los reactores uno a tres de la central nuclear de Fukushima-1, que había sido interrumpida durante casi una hora a causa del seísmo.

El centro de observación sismológica de Estados Unidos (USGS) informó este lunes de que hacia las 17:16 horas locales (10:16, hora peninsular española) se había producido un terremoto de 6,6 grados (previamente se había informado de 7,1) en el noreste de Japón, justo un mes después del seísmo de nueve grados y del posterior tsunami que causaron alrededor de 27.000 muertos y desaparecidos y un desastre sin precedentes en la industria nuclear japonesa.

El terremoto de este lunes se registró a diez kilómetros de profundidad y a unos 38 kilómetros al oeste de la localidad de Iwaki, a 71 al norte de Mito y a 81 kilómetros al sur de Fukushima, donde se encuentra la central nuclear gravemente afectada por el terremoto de hace justamente un mes.

A causa de ello, según la empresa operadora, TEPCO, se interrumpió durante 50 minutos el suministro eléctrico y, por tanto, el bombeo de agua, a los reactores uno a tres de la central. No obstante, un alto responsable de la agencia meteorológica, Hidehiko Nishiyama, aseguró que "no es probable" que esta interrupción genere "problemas de seguridad".

El Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis del Pacífico había informado de que no había "amenaza" de maremoto en Hawai y había explicado que los terremotos de esta magnitud "en ocasiones generan tsunamis locales que pueden ser destructivos en las costas situadas a cien kilómetros del epicentro", por lo que había recomendado a las autoridades que se mantuvieran en "alerta ante esta posibilidad".


*Fuente: noticias yahoo.es*

----------


## RZR

Para pensar un poco sobre las limitaciones de la ingeniería civil:

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110322...a/418769.shtml

----------


## perdiguera

Algunos deberían leer esa noticia, que yo creo que dice mucha verdad.
Gracias RZR por la información.

----------


## Luján

Un 10 para el redactor del artículo.

----------


## sergi1907

Tokio, 12 abr (EFE).- La Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear de Japón decidió hoy elevar la gravedad del accidente nuclear de Fukushima de 5 al máximo de 7, con lo que lo equipara con el ocurrido en Chernóbil (Ucrania) en 1986. Seguir leyendo el arículo

Japón eleva la gravedad del accidente nuclear de Fukushima al máximo de 7 Ampliar fotografía Japón eleva la gravedad del accidente nuclear de Fukushima al máximo de 7 Ampliar fotografía Japón eleva la gravedad del accidente nuclear de Fukushima al máximo de 7 Ampliar fotografía 

La agencia indicó que los reactores dañados desde el tsunami del 11 de marzo en la central nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi han estado liberando grandes cantidades de sustancias radiactivas al aire, que se corresponden con el nivel 7 fijado en la Escala Internacional Nuclear y de Sucesos Radiológicos (INES).

No obstante, la agencia recordó que las emisiones radiactivas de la central de Fukushima son un 10 por ciento de las que se liberaron durante el accidente de Chernóbil, que se produjo cuando el reactor operaba a máxima capacidad, mientras en Japón las operaciones se habían detenido por el terremoto.

El portavoz de la Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear, Hidehiko Nishiyama, dijo que, a diferencia de Chernóbil, en Fukushima el nivel de radiación, pese a ser alto, permite que los operarios trabajen en las instalaciones para estabilizar las cuatro unidades más dañadas.

Nishiyama insistió en que los dos accidentes -los únicos que han recibido la calificación 7 de INES- son diferentes, ya que en Chernóbil explotó el núcleo del reactor, mientras en Fukushima las detonaciones de hidrógeno afectaron al edificio externo de las unidades.

El aumento de la gravedad del accidente en la escala internacional está basado en los cálculos provisionales de la agencia nuclear japonesa, que ha detectado altas concentraciones de cesio y yodo radiactivo en la zona.

Según Nishiyama, las emisiones de yodo 131 desde el inicio de la crisis superan los 10.000 terabecquerel, por debajo de los cientos de miles de terabecquerel que se emitieron en Chernóbil (Ucrania).

El 18 de marzo, una semana después de el devastador tsunami, Japón elevó la gravedad en Fukushima de 4 al nivel de 5, que lo situaba al nivel del accidente de la central nuclear estadounidense de Three Miles Island en 1979.

Ayer lunes, el Gobierno decidió, además, que ampliará las zonas de evacuación a otras zonas fuera del perímetro de veinte kilómetros desde la central, entre ellas el pueblo de Iitate a cuarenta kilómetros de distancia.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/9/20110...t-268c425.html

----------


## REEGE

Japón eleva la severidad de la crisis nuclear al máximo nivel. 
¿Qué diferencia a Fukushima de Chernóbil?hace 2 horas 10 mins

Japón elevó el martes el nivel de severidad de su crisis nuclear al máximo, quedando a la par que el accidente de Chernóbil en 1986, el mayor desastre nuclear del mundo.

Sin embargo, a pesar de las críticas por la manera en la que tanto la empresa Tokyo Electric Power como el Gobierno japonés están gestionando la crisis en la planta nuclear de Fukushima Daiichi, los expertos coinciden con ellos en un aspecto: Fukushima no es otro Chernóbil.

"Fukushima tiene sus riesgos únicos, pero compararlo con Chernóbil es ir demasiado lejos. Es improbable que Fukushima tenga el mismo tipo de impacto en la salud de las personas de los países vecinos que tuvo Chernóbil", dijo el especialista nuclear Kenji Sumita de la Universidad de Osaka.

A continuación algunos puntos principales de las diferencias entre los dos accidentes.

*¿SON IGUALES LOS DOS MODELOS?*
La unidad 4 de Chernóbil era un reactor moderado por grafito y refrigerado por agua - una combinación que puede y dio una reacción en cadena descontrolada. Una serie de errores graves y equivocaciones de los operadores dieron como resultado una explosión y un incendio que lanzó la radiactividad a la atmósfera superior.

El resultado de la emisión de radiación se ha comparado con una cifra 10 veces superior a la liberada por la bomba atómica arrojada por EEUU sobre Hiroshima en 1945.

Los reactores con agua hirviendo en Fukushima no tienen un núcleo de combustible de grafito. Al combustible nuclear en los reactores 1, 2 y 3 se le permitió fundirse al menos en parte, pero los operadores han logrado desde entonces enfriar tanto los reactores como las piscinas de combustible usado y por ahora no se ha producido una reacción en cadena.

Siempre y cuando sigan las operaciones de refrigeración y Japón pueda preparar lo suficientemente rápido tanques para almacenar la contaminación derramada, las autoridades japonesas pueden aún ganar tiempo para encontrar la manera de llevar los reactores a una parada fría.

*¿EN QUÉ SE DIFERENCIAN LAS ESTRUCTURAS DE CONTENCIÓN?*
Chernóbil no tenía estructura de contención y nada detuvo la trayectoria de los materiales radiactivos hacia el aire.

Los reactores de Fukushima están construidos sobre cimientos de granito y están rodeados por estructuras de acero y hormigón. Las vasijas del reactor y las estructuras de contención, así como algunas de las tuberías que conectan con el reactor, es probable que hayan resultado dañadas por el tsunami del 11 de marzo y las réplicas del seísmo posteriores. Sin embargo, los niveles de radiación ahora se han reducido notablemente desde los máximos alcanzados y los expertos dicen que las estructuras están aguantando.

Chernóbil contaminó un área de hasta 500 km desde la planta, y un perímetro de 30 km alrededor de la planta sigue siendo aún una zona de exclusión y deshabitada.

*¿HA HABIDO MUERTOS EN JAPÓN POR LA CRISIS NUCLEAR?*
En Fukushima, no ha habido muertos por radiación hasta ahora. Ocho personas han resultado heridas. Más letal ha sido el terremoto de magnitud 9,0 del 11 de marzo y las réplicas posteriores que han impactado en el lugar mientras los trabajadores intentaban recuperar el control sobre la planta. Dos han muerto y tres han resultado gravemente heridos.

En Chernóbil, la explosión inicial provocó la muerte de dos trabajadores. Veintiocho bomberos y trabajadores de limpieza de emergencia murieron en los tres primeros meses tras la explosión de radiación aguda y uno murió de un paro cardíaco.

*FLUJO DE INFORMACIÓN FRENTE A ENCUBRIMIENTO*
Torpeza, sí. Desorganización, incoherencia y a veces contradicciones, sí. Pero es difícil acusar a las autoridades japonesas o a TEPCO de intentar ocultar información deliberadamente, con actualizaciones continuas y un flujo constante de datos.

Chernóbil fue inicialmente encubierto por el reservado estado soviético, que permaneció en silencio durante dos días. Sin embargo, las autoridades, obligadas por las enormes emisiones de radiación a toda Europa, fueron poco a poco dando a conocer los detalles del accidente, demostrando una apertura sin precedentes en la era soviética.

*¿SUPONE FUKUSHIMA UN MAYOR RIESGO SI TODO SALE MAL?*
Esto no ha terminado aún. Un mes después del seísmo y tsunami del 11 de marzo, los trabajadores aún tienen que inyectar agua a los reactores, creando más agua contaminada que está dificultando el restablecimiento de energía eléctrica para que funcionen las bombas de refrigeración de los reactores y poder llevarlos a una parada fría.

La situación llevó a un frustrado y desmoralizado portavoz de TEPCO a decir que la lluvia radiactiva total podría superar la de Chernóbil. Fukushima supone la pérdida de control de cuatro reactores y materiales potencialmente más radiactivos, que podría seguir filtrándose, o provocar una fuga o explosión que impactarían directamente en el medio ambiente.

Las autoridades han dicho que si no se puede restablecer la energía eléctrica a las bombas de refrigeración, hay otras medidas, como refrigeración por aire, y que en el peor de los casos podrían intentar inundar de agua los reactores cuyas estructuras de contención son sólidas.

----------


## REEGE

Otro terremoto de 6,1 grados sacude Japón.
hace 3 mins

WASHINGTON, 13 (EUROPA PRESS) Un terremoto de 6,1 grados en la escala de Richter ha sacudido en la madrugada del jueves (noche de miércoles en España) la costa nororiental de Japón, según ha notificado el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS). 

El seísmo, que no ha provocado la activación de una alerta por tsunami en la zona, tuvo lugar a las 5.57 hora local (21.57 hora peninsular en España). Su epicentro se situó a 11,2 kilómetros de profundidad y frente a la costa este de la isla de Honshu, la mayor de Japón.

En concreto, el USGS sitúa el origen del temblor 190 kilómetros al este-sureste de Hachinoche, 260 kilómetros al este-sureste de Aoomori y 537 kilómetros al noreste de Tokio.

Tras el seísmo de magnitud 9 que sacudió la costa noreste de Japón el pasado 11 de marzo y que provocó un tsunami de consecuencias devastadoras, el área ha sufrido innumerables réplicas. De hecho, al de 6,1 grados registrado en la madrugada de este jueves le ha seguido, apenas hora y media después, otro de 5,7 grados en la misma zona


Fuente:yahoo.es noticias

----------


## Salut

> Comparar un siniestro nuclear con cualquier otro en cuanto a bajas, heridos y daños materiales, es un argumento simplista muy utilizado por el lobby nuclear.
>  Pero es incomparable por la característica que los diferencia. Que no es otra que la inhabitabilidad de los territorios afectados y los efectos amedio plazo en los organismos de los afectados.
> 
>  Voy a poner un ejemplo comparativo, y como todas las comparaciones es odiosa.
>  No es otro que algo que dolió mucho y aquí seguro que se ha tratado: la pantanada de Tous.
> 
>  Hubo muchos muertos y heridos, daños materiales, etc... Pero la zona, una vez reparados los daños, en poco tiempo, volvió a ser habitable. Construyeron otro embalse y listo.
>  El caso de fukushima va a ser un enorme y valioso territorio dehabitado no se sabe hasta cuando adornado con unos bonitos sarcófagos y una vigilancia contínua por siglos.
> 
>  No hay color.



Tienes razon, aunque el tiempo que quede inutilizable la zona de exclusión dependerá del tipo de materiales radiactivos que se escapen. De momento, la gran mayoría de la radiactividad liberada es de materiales ligeros con periodos de semidesintegración más bien cortos... fundamentalmente yodo (unos pocos días) y cesio (un par de décadas).

Más preocupantes son los escapes de plutonio y similares, porque el periodo de semidesintegración es de varias decenas de miles de años.

De todas formas también se está frivolizando mucho en los medios con aquello de que el periodo de semidesintegración sean unos pocos días. Al fin y al cabo, semidesintegración significa que desaparece LA MITAD de los radioisótopos, y no todos ellos... y claro, estando la radiación varios millones de veces por encima de los niveles legales, pintan bastos.

P. ej. para un periodo de semidesintegración de 8 días (yodo 131), si el nivel estuviera 8 millones de veces por encima del límite legal, a los 8 días seguiría estando 4 millones de veces por encima, a los 16 días 2 millones de veces, a los 24 días 1 millon de veces por encima... y en realidad se tardaría medio año para volver al límite legal.

Con el cesio, el problema se prolonga algunos siglos...

----------


## REEGE

Los trabajadores de Fukushima, más cerca de controlar la planta. 
hace 1 hora 53 mins

Los trabajadores de la planta nuclear japonesa de Fukushima comenzaron el martes a preparar los equipos para permitir el inicio de las reparaciones de los sistemas de refrigeración, claves para controlar los reactores que quedaron gravemente dañados por el terremoto y el tsunami del 11 de marzo. 

Los soldados avanzaron a menos de 10 kilómetros del complejo de Fukushima para buscar a los que siguen desaparecidos tras el desastre, la distancia más cercana a la planta a la que han llegado desde que ésta comenzó a filtrar radiación tras los daños causados por la catástrofe natural.

Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO) ha dicho que podría tardar el resto del año en controlar la central nuclear.

La compañía dijo que había comenzado la construcción de tiendas de campaña especiales en la entrada de los edificios de la turbina para que los trabajadores pudieran entrar y salir. También está instalando ventiladores con filtros en el reactor número 1 para reducir la radiación en el interior a una vigésima parte de los niveles actuales en pocos días.

"Queremos aspirar el aire en el edificio y utilizar el filtro para eliminar radiación", dijo el portavoz de TEPCO Junichi Matsumoto a periodistas.

El terremoto de magnitud 9,0 y el devastador tsunami que lo siguió afectaron a los sistemas de refrigeración de la planta de energía nuclear Fukushima Daiichi, situada a unos 240 kilómetros al norte de Tokio, causando una fuga de radiación.

Se trata del peor desastre en Japón desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y causó unos 14.700 muertos, alrededor de 11.000 desaparecidos y decenas de miles de hogares destruidos.

Dentro de las continuas labores de búsqueda de los desaparecidos, 560 soldados de las fuerzas de autodefensa japonesa comenzaron a trabajar dentro de un radio de 10 kilómetros alrededor de Fukushima Daiichi, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.

Las personas que viven dentro de un radio de 20 kilómetros de la planta han sido evacuadas y el 21 de abril se les prohibió regresar a sus casas por el temor a los niveles de radiación.

El impopular primer ministro, Naoto Kan, se enfrenta a crecientes llamamientos para que dimita por la mala gestión de la crisis.

El último revés para Kan se produjo cuando un asesor nuclear renunció en protesta por la decisión del Gobierno de fijar el límite anual de radiación de 20 milisieverts por año para las escuelas en Fukushima, un nivel que el asesor dijo era inaceptablemente alto.

----------


## REEGE

Malaspina analiza la radiación del Océano Pacífico.
Los investigadores de la expedición Malaspina han dedicado los últimos días a conocer cual es el nivel de radiación en el mar. Recordarán que las alarmas se dispararon tras la catástrofe nuclear de Fukushima. Los datos recogidos por el Hespérides demuestran que las radiaciones no han afectado al ecosistema marino.


Ignacio Buenavista  |  Asia  | Actualizado el 07/05/2011 a las 23:13 horas 

El accidente de Fukushima ha liberado isótopos radiactivos a la atmósfera y miles de litros de agua contaminada se han vertido al Pacífico.

Partículas de Cesio y Yodo que han viajado hasta el hemisferio Norte y que han sido detectadas en costas americanas y europeas.

Sin embargo, en medio del Océano no hay nadie mirando, o sí... el buque de investigación Hespérides lleva varios días midiendo los niveles de radiación en alta mar justo rumbo a Honolulu.

Cabe esperar que el movimiento natural del agua diluya los valores radiactivos hasta cifras insignificantes. Afortunadamente, el mar es muy grande.

No obstante, el principal riesgo es la bioacumulación. Sustancias radiactivas en bajas concentraciones en el agua que se acumulan a lo largo de una cadena alimenticia.

Las algas absorberán Yodo 131, un pez herbívoro se alimenta de algas y así sucesivamente hasta llegar a mayores depredadores que suelen ser los peces más deseados gastronómicamente.

Nos dicen los científicos que todavía es pronto para sacar conclusiones, hay que estar vigilantes y proteger nuestros océanos.

*VIDEO Y NOTICIA COMPLETA*http://www.antena3.com/especiales/no...050701116.html

----------


## jlois

A buen seguro que las noticias lejos de ir siendo actualidad, seguirán siendo la forma que se pueda tener de no perder de vista una catástrofe de la cual aún no sabemos toda su magnitud...pero se sabrá. Seguro.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Varios medios de Japón publican el nacimiento de un conejo sin orejas cerca de Fukushima.
El vídeo del animal al que le faltan las orejas circula por los medios y ha recibido un gran número de visitas. Sin embargo algunos comentarios dudan de la autenticidad del caso que no ha sido reconocido oficialmente.

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 02/06/2011 a las 12:46 horas 

El diario japonés Sankei es uno de los medios que ha difundido la noticia del nacimiento de un conejo sin orejas a 30 kilómetros de la región de Fukushima afectada por la alerta nuclear que se generó tras el terremoto y el tsunami en Japón. Sin embargo, no ha habido ninguna confirmación oficial que relacione este hecho directamente con la radiación que se produjo tras el accidente.


Noticia y vídeo completo: 
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...060200043.html

----------


## perdiguera

Todas esas cosas se han de poner en cuarentena, para no alarmar.
¿Acaso no nacen corderos con seis patas? o ¿bebés siameses?
Puede, perfectamente, ser casual, no causal, en el tiempo y en el lugar.

----------


## No Registrado

Lo del conejo es una tontería. Pero la realidad es muy grave. Ojalá las orejas del conejo fueran lo más importante.

http://atmc.jp/plant/rad/?n=1


El dato de 225 Sv/h viene de la agencia Japonesa nuclear.


El tema es que dicen que es "instrument failure", yo no se que pensar porque hace tiempo que sabemos que el reactor 1 tiene el combustible 100% fundido y que no se sabe si ha traspasado la vasija.


El Drywell es una parte de la central, asi que todavia no esta en el exterior, pero es muy preocupante porque indicaria que el combustible ha salido de la vasija de presion.

http://www.bradblog.com/Images/Fukus...torDiagram.jpg



Chernobil con el nucleo al aire daba 300 Sv/h

Un Chernobyl a cámara lenta.

----------


## No Registrado

por EFE el 25/05/2011 a las 11:58 horas
Los miembros del Gobierno prefirieron la alternativa de una salida de lo nuclear a mediano plazo entre una serie de escenarios que tenían sobre la mesa y que iban desde el abandono inmediato de este tipo de energía hasta entrar en un periodo de "reflexión" de diez años antes de tomar una decisión definitiva.
Galería 
El Gobierno suizo optó hoy por un abandono progresivo de la energía nuclear de aquí a 2034, pero prolongará el periodo de funcionamiento de las centrales atómicas, que serán desconectadas cuando cumplan 50 años de actividad. 
Autor: EFE/ArchivoQuizás le interese ...
Piñera anota el mayor rechazo y la menor aprobación desde su llegada al Gobierno
EEUU aguarda en silencio elección en el FMI
España vendió armas a Libia por US$ 11,2 millones
Ban Ki-moon celebra la vuelta de Honduras a la OEA
Un grupo de líderes políticos ratifica apoyo a Keiko Fujimori
Lula deja Cuba satisfecho tras Raúl y Fidel CastroEl Gobierno suizo optó por un abandono progresivo de la energía nuclear de aquí a 2034, pero prolongará el periodo de funcionamiento de las centrales atómicas, que serán desconectadas cuando cumplan 50 años de actividad.

El reactor de Beznau I, que funciona desde 1969, será apagado definitivamente en 2019, y los Beznau II y Muhleberg -en marcha desde 1971 y 1972- en el año 2022.

La central de Gosgen será cerrada en 2029 y la de Libstadt en 2034, según la decisión adoptada hoy por el Ejecutivo helvético, pero que requiere todavía el aval del Parlamento, que abordará esta cuestión en junio.

Cuando las cinco centrales nucleares existentes en Suiza fueron construidas se afirmó que su periodo de vida útil era de 40 años, una planificación que no se ha cumplido, pues en ese caso Beznau I tendría que haber sido desconectada el año pasado.

Los miembros del Gobierno prefirieron la alternativa de una salida de lo nuclear a mediano plazo entre una serie de escenarios que tenían sobre la mesa y que iban desde el abandono inmediato de este tipo de energía hasta entrar en un periodo de "reflexión" de diez años antes de tomar una decisión definitiva.

Al igual que en otros países de Europa, el reciente accidente nuclear en Fukushima (Japón) despertó en Suiza una desconfianza generalizada frente a la energía atómica y llevó a descartar los planes de construcción de dos nuevas plantas, cuya autorización estaba en trámite desde 2008.

Para garantizar la seguridad del aprovisionamiento energético, el Gobierno apostó por aumentar el ahorro en el consumo y desarrollar la producción hidráulica, de las energías alternativas y de centrales de gas.

Según los cálculos oficiales, las medidas para cubrir las necesidades energéticas del país tendrían un coste del 0,4 al 0,7 por ciento del Producto Interior Bruto, es decir entre 1.700 y 3.000 millones de euros anuales.

La producción de las centrales nucleares suizas cubre el 40 por ciento del consumo de electricidad en el país.

Entre las mecanismos de financiación para este cambio de política energética, el Gobierno indicó que estudia la posibilidad de introducir algún tipo de impuesto o de un "céntimo energético".

El partido de extrema derecha UDC, que es el más votado en Suiza y tiene dos representantes en el Gobierno colegiado federal -compuesto por siete miembros- había propuesto dejar que el pueblo decida en un referéndum el futuro de la energía nuclear.

Este fin de semana, una manifestación pacífica contra la energía atómica reunió a cerca de 20.000 personas en los alrededores de la central nuclear de Beznau (cantón de Argovia), convirtiéndose en la protesta más importante de este tipo en el último cuarto de siglo. 


http://www.miamidiario.com/internaci...dualmente/8504

----------


## No Registrado

El coste estimado de la limpieza de la central es de unos 250.000 millones de dólares. Que ya será algo más.

Viva la energía nuclear, que es muy barata.

----------


## alcarreño

que mania con no registrarse en el foro, y no citar fuentes

----------


## ben-amar

> El coste estimado de la limpieza de la central es de unos 250.000 millones de dólares. Que ya será algo más.
> 
> Viva la energía nuclear, que es muy barata.


Para haber dado una cifra tan redonda, debes tener un buen contacto. ¿te importaria compartirlo?
No es por nada pero, querriamos saber la fiabilidad de la informacion

----------


## sergi1907

> El coste estimado de la limpieza de la central es de unos 250.000 millones de dólares. Que ya será algo más.
> 
> Viva la energía nuclear, que es muy barata.


Hola no registrado.

Como bien te comenta Alcarreño, es obligatorio citar las fuentes de donde se saca la información.

Saludos

----------


## No Registrado

No lo cité porque era una opinión basada en los seguimientos intensivos que se hacen en diversos foros como burbuja.info por ejemplo entre otros varios, no un dato exacto, que sí requería una cita exacta.

Pero aún así os lo pongo, y si es necesario os lo traduzco:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/31_24.html
A private think tank says the accident at the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant could cost Japan up to 250 billion dollars over the next 10 years.

The estimate is part of the Nuclear Safety Commission's ongoing survey of opinions on the disaster from nuclear and other experts.

Kazumasa Iwata, president of the Japan Center for Economic Research, gave the estimate on Tuesday.

He said the costs of the accident could range from nearly 71 to 250 billion dollars. The figure includes 54 billion to buy up all land within 20 kilometers of the plant, 8 billion for compensation payments to local residents, and 9 to 188 billion to scrap the plant's reactors.

Iwata said a drastic review of the government's nuclear energy policy is necessary to fund the cleanup.

He said the government could channel about 71 billion dollars to the necessary fund over the next decade by freezing research and development projects linked to the nuclear fuel cycle.

Another 150 billion could come from Tokyo Electric Power Company's reserve fund, and the government's nuclear energy-related budgets.

The Nuclear Safety Commission plans to continue interviewing experts over the coming months, and to incorporate outside ideas in future debates on nuclear energy.

 Los billones norteamericanos y anglosajones en general son nuestros "miles de millones".

Y luego también sois pesados y agresivos con que si el registro tal y cual, incluso algunos nos tratan con desprecio.
¿Qué más da que aparezca un "no registrado" a que aparezca un registrado que se llame "alcarreño", "Ben-Amar", "perdigueras", "nkh" que aparece alguno e incluso otro que se llama "cantaor" o algo así?

Es hablar con un anónimo igual, no veo la diferencia, si os conoceis es porque poneis fotos personales o bien porque  os veis con frecuencia.

Pero vamos la diferencia es nula.  ¿Y si el que se registra pone un nombre y no dice nada más, de qué sirve? ¿Es para ganar nº de usuarios por un beneficio en concreto?

No lo entiendo.

Y si tanto os molesta, no sé por qué seguís permitiendo escribir a los que no pasan por aduana.

----------


## No Registrado

> Para haber dado una cifra tan redonda, debes tener un buen contacto. ¿te importaria compartirlo?
> No es por nada pero, querriamos saber la fiabilidad de la informacion


 No había leído tu comentario, que lleva un poquito de retranca.

 No, te aseguro que no trabajo en TEPCO ni en el Gobierno Japonés, ni soy cuñado de Naoto Kan.
Simplemente leo todos los días la prensa nacional e internacional, y varias páginas de agencias de noticia on line. Hacerlo es muy sano.

No sé si mi explicación del origen de la fuente te sirve o quieres más datos.

----------


## ben-amar

> No había leído tu comentario, que lleva un poquito de retranca.
> 
>  No, te aseguro que no trabajo en TEPCO ni en el Gobierno Japonés, ni soy cuñado de Naoto Kan.
> Simplemente leo todos los días la prensa nacional e internacional, y varias páginas de agencias de noticia on line. Hacerlo es muy sano.
> 
> *No sé si mi explicación del origen de la fuente te sirve* o quieres más datos.


No te lo tomes tan así, te lo he dicho por que siempre siempre sera mas fiable el mencionar, aunque solo sea una, las fuentes, y no, no vale el decir de la prensa, di que prensa o que que agencia de noticias.
Creeme, sin suspicacias, es lo suyo.

----------


## No Registrado

> No te lo tomes tan así, te lo he dicho por que siempre siempre sera mas fiable el mencionar, aunque solo sea una, las fuentes, y no, no vale el decir de la prensa, di que prensa o que que agencia de noticias.
> Creeme, sin suspicacias, es lo suyo.


 En el mensaje anterior está la fuente, creo que no lo has leído.
 Pero la pongo de nuevo:

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/31_24.html

----------


## ben-amar

> En el mensaje anterior está la fuente, creo que no lo has leído.
>  Pero la pongo de nuevo:
> 
> http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/31_24.html


Disculpame, así es; al leer el ultimo mensaje no me percate del anterior.

Como habras visto, a mi no me ha importado el hecho de que te registres o no, cuando una opinion es seria, y con fundamento, para mi es igual.
No hay ningun tipo de beneficio en que os registreis o no, como tu mismo dices, con razon, se escribe sin pasar por ningun tipo de aduana. Ni los registrados ni los no registrados.
Lo importante es que te sientas a gusto visitando y leyendo y participando en el foro. El registrarse vendra solo, si lo deseas.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola no registrado:
Aparte de lo que te ha indicado ben-amar, para mi impecable, hay una razón, bajo mi punto de vista, que hace que prefiera a las personas que se registran, con su nombre o con otro me es indiferente, frente a los que no se registran y es que cuando, en un hilo, se produce la entrada de mensajes de varios no registrados y quiero participar, siguiendo un hilo argumental o razonado, casi siempre al final no sé que no registrado es con el que estoy debatiendo o aclarándole dudas o recibiendo información de él.
Como, que yo sepa, no se gana dinero por que haya más  o menos registrados y como tampoco se comprueba, vuelvo a insistir que yo sepa, la veracidad de los datos que se piden a la hora de registrarse y como queda al libre albedrío del registrante el poner más o menos o ningun dato extra no creo que sea perder ni libertad individual ni intimidad, ni dinero ni tampoco un esfuerzo sobrehumano.
Y si pido a algunos que se registren, pasar por aduana según tú, es para evitar esos equívocos. En cuanto a la agresividad de la petición de que alguien se registre, no la veo por ningún sitio ya que lo más que se hace es pedir no imponer ni exigir.
En este foro hubo hace un tiempo un debate sobre si los no registrados debían escribir o no, en el momento del debate podían, igual que ahora, escribir.
De ése debate salió que no escribiesen, sobre todo creo recordar, porque la mayoría de no registrados eran spam y bichos. Yo en aquella época no era moderador y no puedo decirte mucho más.
Más tarde se mejoró el tema anti spam y se volvió a permitir a los no registrados volver a escribir. Aquí ya era moderador y el debate fué intenso con pros y contras. Pero como te digo al final se permitió.
Esto te lo explico porque creo que todavía hay miembros, cuya postura respeto escrupulosamente, a los que no les gusta que escriban los no registrados como con la contraria, que evidentemente tambien respeto.
Por lo que respecta a citar las fuentes, es una norma del foro y los moderadores hemos de respetar y hacer respetar las normas. Si alguien no lo hace normalmente se le pide que lo haga, que es lo que ha pasado en tu caso; en cuanto lo cumple pues se acaba el problema, por lo menos por parte del moderador.

----------


## comizo

> Hola no registrado:
> Aparte de lo que te ha indicado ben-amar, para mi impecable, hay una razón, bajo mi punto de vista, que hace que prefiera a las personas que se registran, con su nombre o con otro me es indiferente, frente a los que no se registran y es que cuando, en un hilo, se produce la entrada de mensajes de varios no registrados y quiero participar, siguiendo un hilo argumental o razonado, casi siempre al final no sé que no registrado es con el que estoy debatiendo o aclarándole dudas o recibiendo información de él.
> Como, que yo sepa, no se gana dinero por que haya más  o menos registrados y como tampoco se comprueba, vuelvo a insistir que yo sepa, la veracidad de los datos que se piden a la hora de registrarse y como queda al libre albedrío del registrante el poner más o menos o ningun dato extra no creo que sea perder ni libertad individual ni intimidad, ni dinero ni tampoco un esfuerzo sobrehumano.
> Y si pido a algunos que se registren, pasar por aduana según tú, es para evitar esos equívocos. En cuanto a la agresividad de la petición de que alguien se registre, no la veo por ningún sitio ya que lo más que se hace es pedir no imponer ni exigir.
> En este foro hubo hace un tiempo un debate sobre si los no registrados debían escribir o no, en el momento del debate podían, igual que ahora, escribir.
> De ése debate salió que no escribiesen, sobre todo creo recordar, porque la mayoría de no registrados eran spam y bichos. Yo en aquella época no era moderador y no puedo decirte mucho más.
> Más tarde se mejoró el tema anti spam y se volvió a permitir a los no registrados volver a escribir. Aquí ya era moderador y el debate fué intenso con pros y contras. Pero como te digo al final se permitió.
> Esto te lo explico porque creo que todavía hay miembros, cuya postura respeto escrupulosamente, a los que no les gusta que escriban los no registrados como con la contraria, que evidentemente tambien respeto.
> Por lo que respecta a citar las fuentes, es una norma del foro y los moderadores hemos de respetar y hacer respetar las normas. Si alguien no lo hace normalmente se le pide que lo haga, que es lo que ha pasado en tu caso; en cuanto lo cumple pues se acaba el problema, por lo menos por parte del moderador.


Buena explicación, soy otro no registrado, aunque ves que pongo un nombre que he puesto otras veces.
Hay que citar fuentes de donde se saca la información, pero viendo el dato que puso ese no registrado, tampoco es relevante, ya que decir que el coste con una cifra redonda es una clara estimación, que ha salido publicada en todos los medios nacionales reflejando la noticia de la cadena japonesa. Es como decir que España tiene 45 millones de habitantes, no es necesario acompañarlo con la cita de IE que lo corrobore exactamente, o como decir que un BMW X5 3.0i gasta 15 litros, no hace falta acompañarlo de la ficha de homologación del organo que lo certificó.
Al menos esa es mi opinión.

Con respecto a los no registrados-si registrados, entiendo que haya gente a favor de una postura u otra. Pero si el dueño de la página lo permite, sus motivos tendrá. Imagino que es por lo que siempre se hacen éstas cosas, que no es otra que aumentar el número de visitas y de intervenciones.
El otro no registrado tiene razón en una cosa, hay agresividad hacia esa forma de participar y da lo mismo registrarse que no. Es lo mismo ver Perdiguera que Comizo. No hay ninguna diferencia porque yo no te conozco a tí ni tú a mí, ni sé tu nombre ni tú el mío, si vives de Valladolid o si vivo en Cuenca.

Por ejemplo, el que protesta ahora: Alcarreño, ¿qué más da que ponga ese nombre que Sevillano o Gallego o manchego? No sabemos más que se llama Alcarreño. Incluso puede ser de Cádiz por ejemplo.

----------


## No Registrado

El informe, contenido en la web del Primer Ministro de Japón y que se presentará al Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), afirma que las barras de combustible en los reactores 1, 2 y 3 no sólo se han fundido, sino que también han destruido la contención interior y se encuentran acumulados en la contención exterior de acero.

A ver hasta donde llega. 

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...307549594.html


 También se ha encontrado cesio radioactivo a 300 km de Fukushima:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/daily/english/10_01.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues como no se den prisa...
Aquí me parece que está pasando lo mismo que pasó en Chernobil. Están escondiendo demasiadas cosas y demasiados datos y terminará la cosa explotándole todo(espero que no literalmente), en la cara. Al final tendrán que poner otro Búnker :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> Pues como no se den prisa...
> Aquí me parece que está pasando lo mismo que pasó en Chernobil. Están escondiendo demasiadas cosas y demasiados datos y terminará la cosa explotándole todo(espero que no literalmente), en la cara. Al final tendrán que poner otro Búnker.


Si el material está fundido, pero la parte superior de la vasija está en buenas condiciones, un sacrófago no serviría de nada. Debería hacerse un vaso, excavando y hormigonando una cama por debajo de los reactores, para evitar que la radiación se extienda por el subsuelo.

Evidentemente, también hay que evitar que se extienda por el aire, pero eso creo que es más fácil que un sarcófago estilo Chernobil, ya que, al parecer, el núcleo no está expuesto al aire.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si el material está fundido, pero la parte superior de la vasija está en buenas condiciones, un sacrófago no serviría de nada. Debería hacerse un vaso, excavando y hormigonando una cama por debajo de los reactores, para evitar que la radiación se extienda por el subsuelo.
> 
> Evidentemente, también hay que evitar que se extienda por el aire, pero eso creo que es más fácil que un sarcófago estilo Chernobil, ya que, al parecer, el núcleo no está expuesto al aire.



Pues peor. Eso es más difícil de hacer creo yo. En Chernobil se intentó hacer algo parecido pero lo que querían hacer era instalar un refrigerador. Cosa que al final no se hizo :Frown: . 

P.D: Por cierto una cosa que llevo pensando desde hace tiempo, ¿este hilo no iría mejor en "Energía Nuclear"?

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues peor. Eso es más difícil de hacer creo yo. En Chernobil se intentó hacer algo parecido pero lo que querían hacer era instalar un refrigerador. Cosa que al final no se hizo. 
> 
> P.D: Por cierto una cosa que llevo pensando desde hace tiempo, *¿este hilo no iría mejor en "Energía Nuclear"?*


Así lo pienso yo, el tema ha derivado de un desastre a intentar evitar una fuga nuclear de magnitud desconocida.

----------


## REEGE

El tsunami de marzo causó olas de 40 metros, según la Agencia Meteorológica. 
Tokio, 13 jun (EFE).- Las olas del devastador tsunami causado por el terremoto de 9 grados Richter que sacudió el noreste nipón el 11 de marzo llegaron a superar los 40 metros de altura, según un informe de la Agencia Meteorológica difundido hoy.

El estudio, realizado por la Agencia en colaboración con varios expertos, precisa que en la ciudad de Miyako, en la prefectura de Iwate, una de las más golpeadas por el tsunami, las olas alcanzaron un máximo de 40,5 metros. 

Para poder calcular la altura, los expertos analizaron las trazas de destrucción que dejó a su paso la gran masa de agua en cada zona, ya que el desastre inutilizó los sistemas habituales de medición, informó la cadena pública NHK. 

El informe también detalla que en Noda, también en la provincia de Iwate, se registraron olas de 37,8 metros, mientras que en Onagawa, perteneciente a la castigada provincia de Miyagi, las olas llegaron a los 34,7 metros. 

En base a los datos recogidos, los investigadores de la Agencia se centrarán ahora en determinar los detalles sobre el mecanismo que originó el devastador tsunami. 

Tres meses después de la tragedia, que causó 23.358 muertos o desaparecidos, más de 90.000 personas viven todavía en centros temporales de refugiados.

----------


## No Registrado

Nueva explosión ayer en Fukushima. No hay ninguna noticia que explique claramente las causas.




En el minuto 1:07 sale una pequeña explosión a la derecha. Luego el resto a partir del minuto 1:50

También detectan estroncio en una cantidad 240 veces superior a lo normal, tanto en el mar como en el agua subterranea:

"Tokio (Europa Press).- El nivel de estroncio radiactivo, una sustancia cancerígena, supera en 240 veces los límites legales en el agua marina que baña las costas de la prefectura japonesa de Fukushima, donde se ubica la central nuclear homónima, según ha informado la Compañía Eléctrica de Tokio (TEPCO).

Al parecer dicha sustancia ha aparecido también en el agua subterránea que rodea a los reactores uno y dos de la planta.

De acuerdo con la Agencia de Seguridad Nuclear e Industrial, es la primera vez que se detecta en estos acuíferos.

Esta agencia ha señalado la necesidad de controlar su presencia en el medio ambiente, la fauna marina y otros productos destinados al consumo humano, recoge Kiodo.

El estroncio es un elemento químico absorbido de forma natural por el cuerpo humano por su similitud con el calcio.

Sus formas estables pueden llegar a ser beneficiosas para la salud, mientras que la radiactiva provoca enfermedades como el cáncer óseo primario."

http://www.lavanguardia.com/internac...fukushima.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver como se callan las cosas.
Y seguro que han tenido serios problemas ayer y hoy con el fuerte nuevo terremoto de 7.1.

----------


## sergi1907

La candidatura que reconoce a las personas que trabajaron en la central nuclear tras el tsunami de Japón se ha impuesto a la JMJ de Madrid.

Oviedo. (EFE).- Los 'héroes de Fukushima', el grupo de hombres y mujeres que trabajaron en la emergencia nuclear provocada por el tsunami que asoló el noreste de Japón el pasado 11 de marzo, han sido galardonados hoy con el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de la Concordia 2011 por su "valeroso y ejemplar comportamiento".

El jurado, reunido bajo la presidencia del jefe del Ejecutivo asturiano, Francisco Álvarez-Cascos, ha tenido en cuenta que este grupo de personas representa los valores más elevados de la condición humana al tratar de evitar con su sacrificio que el desastre nuclear provocado por el tsunami multiplicara sus efectos.

El terremoto y posterior tsunami provocó unos 28.000 muertos y 350.000 desplazados, así como daños en la central nuclear de Fukushima que provocaron explosiones de hidrógeno y la fusión del combustible nuclear, provocando además varios muertos y heridos por radiación entre los operarios de la central.

Esta candidatura había sido propuesta por Josep Piqué, presidente de la Fundación Consejo España Japón, y había sido apoyada por el alcalde de Madrid, Alberto Ruiz-Gallardón, entre otros.

Según indica en el acta, el jurado ha valorado "la respuesta serena y abnegada del conjunto de la sociedad japonesa desde los sucesos de marzo de 2011, que tuvo su más alta expresión en los grupos de personas que, llevando esa abnegación a un grado heroico, pusieron en riesgo la propia vida".

Ello "al afrontar en la central siniestrada y su entorno las tareas que evitaron una tragedia humana y ambiental de mayores dimensiones, dando al mundo un ejemplo de coraje ante la adversidad, sentido del deber, defensa del bien común y conciencia cívica", concluye el acta del jurado.

Para este premio también eran finalistas la Jornada Mundial de la Juventud celebrada en Madrid, la Orden de Malta, "World Monuments Fund", organización estadounidense que participa en la conservación del patrimonio cultural y "Parents' Circle-Families Forum", ONG formada por israelíes y palestinos, que promueve la paz y la reconciliación de las dos comunidades.

Cerca de medio centenar de candidaturas de veinte nacionalidades han optado a este premio que en ocasiones anteriores ha recaído en Manos Unidas, el año pasado, y con anterioridad en Stephen Hawking, las comunidades sefardíes, Médicos sin Fronteras y Médicus Mundi, la Fundación Americana para la Investigación del Sida, Mensajeros de la Paz, el Rey Hussein I de Jordania y el expresidente del Gobierno de España Adolfo Suárez.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...fukushima.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy merecido ese premio.

----------


## Luján

> *La candidatura que reconoce a las personas que trabajaron en la central nuclear tras el tsunami de Japón se ha impuesto a la JMJ de Madrid.*
> 
> Oviedo. (EFE).- Los 'héroes de Fukushima', el grupo de hombres y mujeres que trabajaron en la emergencia nuclear provocada por el tsunami que asoló el noreste de Japón el pasado 11 de marzo, han sido galardonados hoy con el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de la Concordia 2011 por su "valeroso y ejemplar comportamiento".[...]
> 
> Para este premio también eran finalistas la Jornada Mundial de la  Juventud celebrada en Madrid, la Orden de Malta, "World Monuments Fund",  organización estadounidense que participa en la conservación del  patrimonio cultural y "Parents' Circle-Families Forum", ONG formada por  israelíes y palestinos, que promueve la paz y la reconciliación de las  dos comunidades.[...]





> Muy merecido ese premio.


Es que no hay color.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es que no hay color.


No se que quieres decir  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  ¿¿??

----------


## Luján

> No se que quieres decir  ¿¿??


¿No has oído nunca la expresión "no hay color"? Significa que en una comparación el resultado es evidente. Tanto que ni es necesario realizar la comparación para saber el resultado.

----------


## ben-amar

Totalmente de acuerdo con la designacion de ese premio, muy merecido, merecidisimo, diria yo y muy por encima de las demas candidaturas.
¿JMJ? ¿Orden de Malta? No me suponen nada de nada

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿No has oído nunca la expresión "no hay color"? Significa que en una comparación el resultado es evidente. Tanto que ni es necesario realizar la comparación para saber el resultado.


Si que la había escuchado antes, pero no sabía lo que significaba.
Gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

Por favor, que alguien me traduzca esto, que consecuencias puede tener (de tener alguna.



http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...on_680938.html

Las barras de combustible de los tres reactores de Fukushima se fusionaron
Jueves, 1 de diciembre de 2011
11:53 h. informe de la eléctrica Tepco


    Última Hora

11:53 h. informe de la eléctrica Tepco
Las barras de combustible de los tres reactores de Fukushima se fusionaron




El Periódico 01/12/2011

La Compañía Eléctrica de Tokio (Tepco) ha concluido en un informe que las barras de combustible del reactor uno de la central nuclear de Fukushima-1 se fundieron completamente a raíz del accidente del 11 de marzo, mientras que las del dos y el tres lo hicieron parcialmente. Según este informe, recogido por la cadena NHK, las barras de combustible del reactor uno se fundieron completamente formando una masa viscosa que habría caído al agua acumulada en el fondo de la vasija de contención, por lo que se habría enfriado.

Al precipitarse al fondo de la vasija de contención, el combustible podría haberlo erosionando, disminuyendo su grosor en unos 65 centímetros, por lo que es posible que en las zonas más delgadas, de 37 centímetros, rompiera la pared provocando una fuga. En el caso de los reactores dos y tres, el informe apunta que las barras de combustible se fundieron en un 57% y un 63%, respectivamente, con lo que, probablemente, esta masa viscosa también se precipitó al fondo de la vasija, aunque sin erosión. Mediciones de temperaturas El informe, encargado por Tepco a varios institutos de investigación y patrocinado por el Gobierno de Japón, se basa en mediciones de temperaturas y cantidades de agua acumuladas en las vasijas de contención, entre otros datos.

El terremoto y el tsunami del pasado 11 de marzo provocaron un accidente nuclear en la central de Fukushima-1 equiparable al de la central de Chernóbil (Ucrania) del 26 de abril de 1986, considerado por la Agencia Internacional de la Energía Atómica (AIEA) el peor de la historia. Como consecuencia del colapso del sistema de refrigeración de los reactores de Fukushima-1, estos emitieron a la atmósfera grandes cantidades de partículas radiactivas. El Gobierno estableció un área de exclusión en un radio de 30 kilómetros desde la central que mantiene fuera de sus casas a unas 80.000 personas.

----------


## Luján

> Por favor, que alguien me traduzca esto, que consecuencias puede tener (de tener alguna.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...on_680938.html
> 
> Las barras de combustible de los tres reactores de Fukushima se fusionaron
> Jueves, 1 de diciembre de 2011
> 11:53 h. informe de la eléctrica Tepco[...]


Básicamente, viene a decir que quien escribió el titular no se ha informado de la situación, o se le hizo la p*cha un lío. Debería decir fundieron en vez de fusionaron (aunque también).

Por otro lado, la noticia viene a decir que las barras de combustible del reactor (aleación de uranio enriquecido), que están en estado sólido, debido a las altas temperaturas alcanzadas dentro del núcleo sin refrigerar por el accidente, se fundieron, pasando a estado líquido y cayendo al fondo de la vasija del reactor (y aquí es donde se fusionan unas con otras  :Wink: ).

Es un suceso muy grave, pues ese material fundido está a una gran temperatura, que puede fundir, a su vez, el material que compone la vasija del reactor, cayendo al hormigón del edificio de contención y esparciendo radiación más allá de las primeras medidas de contención (la propia vasija). Si el hormigón del edificio no es lo suficientemente bueno, también lo fundirá o fracturará, pudiendo llegar ese "magma" al subsuelo, con todas las consecuencias que ello tendrá.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es un suceso muy grave, pues ese material fundido está a una gran temperatura, que puede fundir, a su vez, el material que compone la vasija del reactor, cayendo al hormigón del edificio de contención y esparciendo radiación más allá de las primeras medidas de contención (la propia vasija). Si el hormigón del edificio no es lo suficientemente bueno, también lo fundirá o fracturará, pudiendo llegar ese "magma" al subsuelo, con todas las consecuencias que ello tendrá.


Supongo que se habrá producido algo similar al famoso "pie de elefante" de Chernobyl...

----------


## ben-amar

La fusión duplicó el poder destructivo del fenómeno

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_12/Tes

A.R. - Madrid - 06/12/2011 

El tsunami generado por el terremoto de Tohoku-Oki, el pasado marzo, que devastó la costa nororiental de Japón, era el resultado de la fusión de dos olas gigantes, lo que duplicó su intensidad recorriendo el océano sobre crestas submarinas y amplificando su poder destructivo al llegar a la costa. Dos científicos que han analizado los datos tomados por tres satélites (de Europa y de EE UU) afirman que estas conclusiones confirman la hipótesis de fusión de tsunamis que ha dificultado notablemente hasta ahora la precisión en las proyecciones de estas olas gigantes.

Y.Tony Song (del Jet Propulsin Laboratory, California) y C.K.Shum (de la Universidad del Estado de Ohio) basan su investigación en la información obtenida por los altímetros-radar de los satélites Jason I, Jason II y Envisat, que miden la altura del mar con una precisión de pocos centímetros. Sobrevolaron la región del terremoto y el tsunami siguiendo trayectorias ligeramente distintas y separados por varias horas unos de otros, pero midieron los diferentes frentes de ola generados. Los datos indican que se formaron dos frentes de ola aquel día del terremoto y que ambos se fusionaron para formar un único tsunami con el doble de altura. Esa ola gigante fue capaz de recorrer largas distancias en el océano sin pérdida de potencia. Es más, las crestas del fondo oceánico empujaron las olas en determinadas direcciones preferentes desde el origen del tsunami, según explica la NASA en un comunicado.

Los resultados de esta investigación, presentados en la reunión de la American Geophysical Unión que se celebra en San Francisco, ayudan a explicar cómo los tsunamis pueden cruzar cuencas oceánicas y provocar enormes daños en unas zonas sin afectar a otras, explican los expertos. Además, el trabajo puede ayudar a mejorar la predicción de la evolución de las olas gigantes y, por consiguiente, los sistemas de alerta y emergencia.

Hasta ahora, los modelos de predicción de evolución de los tsunamis sólo tienen en cuenta la topografía submarina cercana a determinadas costas, pero, dado la influencia de las montañas y valles del fondo marino en la evolución y orientación que toman estos fenómenos, habría que tenerlos en cuenta para preparar mejores mapas de riesgo, sugieren Y.Tony Song y C.K.Shum.

El satélite Jason I es de la NASA y la agencia espacial francesa CNES, el Jason II es una misión de colaboración de instituciones europeas y estadounidenses y el Envisat es de la Agencia Europea del Espacio (ESA).


El tsunami desde el espacio

NASA/JPL-CALTECH/OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY | 06-12-2011

El tsunami del pasado marzo en Japón, captado por el satélite Jason 1 (su trayectoria esta marcada en rojo).

----------


## jlois

Un año después , es momento de repasar y revisar lo que en su momento fué un verdadero desastre , y sobretodo, tenerlo en cuenta y mantenerlo como materia de actualidad.

http://noticias.terra.com.mx/desastr...154d0RCRD.html




> Las consecuencias del accidente se dejan notar en el consumo de otras energías como el gas natural, que ha visto como se disparaba su producción y aumentaba el precio en torno a un 10% a lo largo de este año.
> 
> 
> Ha pasado un año desde que un terremoto de magnitud 9 en la escala de Richter y un posterior tsunami provocaran el fatal accidente en la central nuclear de Fukushima, en Japón, una catástrofe que se clasificó en el mismo nivel que la de Chernóbil en 1986.


...

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia/...e-nuclear.html

----------


## tescelma

NUESTRAS PIRÁMIDES

El núcleo fundido seguirá siendo radiactivo durante al menos 100.000 años. Las pirámides de Egipto tienen de 5.000 a 6.000 anos. Cada época cultural ha dejado algo a la humanidad algo inmortal, como la Biblia de los judíos, la cultura y la filosofía griega, el sistema jurídico de los romanos... Nosotros dejaremos este "magma", que va a durar más que cualquier otro signo de nuestra época, más que las pirámides.

http://www.heidel.com.ar/index/480

----------


## Luján

> NUESTRAS PIRÁMIDES
> 
> El núcleo fundido seguirá siendo radiactivo durante al menos 100.000 años. Las pirámides de Egipto tienen de 5.000 a 6.000 anos. Cada época cultural ha dejado algo a la humanidad algo inmortal, como la Biblia de los judíos, la cultura y la filosofía griega, el sistema jurídico de los romanos... Nosotros dejaremos este "magma", que va a durar más que cualquier otro signo de nuestra época, más que las pirámides.
> 
> http://www.heidel.com.ar/index/480


Que siga siendo radiactivo no significa que, cuando esté suficientemente frío en su exterior, no pueda ser movilizado o sellado en condiciones aceptables (y con aceptables no me refiero a un sarcófago de hormigón como el de Chernobil)

----------


## jlois

> NUESTRAS PIRÁMIDES
> 
> El núcleo fundido seguirá siendo radiactivo durante al menos 100.000 años. Las pirámides de Egipto tienen de 5.000 a 6.000 anos. Cada época cultural ha dejado algo a la humanidad algo inmortal, como la Biblia de los judíos, la cultura y la filosofía griega, el sistema jurídico de los romanos... Nosotros dejaremos este "magma", que va a durar más que cualquier otro signo de nuestra época, más que las pirámides.
> 
> http://www.heidel.com.ar/index/480


Totalmente de acuerdo , amigo Tescelma, es un buen "tesoro arqueológico" que les quedará para muchos que se preguntarán como fué posible que se jugara a dioses en tiempos de mortales. En fin, es la historia que nos enseña con duras consecuencias aquello que se debe tomar con mucha atención y respeto.
Por cierto...hace unos días se abrió de nuevo el debate sobre el estado de los barriles que se encuentran en la fosa atlántica frente a las costas gallegas. Me da la sensación de que los 3000 metros de profundidad a los que se hallan, son la única prueba que disponen nuestros dirigentes políticos para afirmar que todo está muy bien.


Árticulo de prensa del 7 de marzo del 2012

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...03G7P15991.htm




> La situación de la Fosa Atlántica que alberga frente a las costas de Galicia miles de toneladas de residuos nucleares llegó ayer al Congreso de los Diputados de la mano de una proposición no de ley presentada por el Grupo Mixto a propuesta del BNG. La iniciativa, que fue rechazada por el PP, reclamaba al Gobierno que informara anualmente al Congreso y a la Xunta de Galicia de la evolución de los desechos radiactivos de la Fosa Atlántica y fue debatida en el marco de la Comisión de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente.
> 
> El Partido Popular votó en contra al considerar, entre otras cosas, que el tema debe tratarse en el seno de la Comisión de Industria y Energía, y no en la Comisión de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, que es donde se presentó y debatió ayer. El diputado Guillermo Collarte argumentó que se están haciendo los controles pertinentes por parte del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear y pidió que no se alarme a la población porque «no hay ni un un solo elemento que nos lleve a desconfiar de la seguridad de los residuos radiactivos en la Fosa Atlántica». Recordó que desde 1982 ya no se arrojan bidones con residuos nucleares en esa zona.
> 
> La autora de la proposición, la diputada del BNG Olaia Fernández Davila, lamentó que el PP votase en contra de su iniciativa, que pretendía que se tomaran medidas «para facer un seguimento e control periódico dos residuos radiactivos depositados frente á costa galega». Davila explicó que en los años ochenta se depositaron en la Fosa Atlántica 140.000 toneladas de residuos radiactivos procedentes de diferentes centrales nucleares de Europa. Añadió que son «residuos almacenados en bidóns de aceiro con formigón que foron depositados a uns tres mil metros de profundidade mariña de xeito disperso». Davila aseguró que actualmente se desconoce el estado de esos bidones y su nivel de corrosión.
> 
> Por su parte, la diputada socialista Laura Seara defendió en la Comisión de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente que se tomen medidas periódicas de control y criticó el rechazo del PP a la propuesta porque, dijo, «el riesgo cero no existe cuando se trata de residuos radiactivos».
> 
> Seara recordó, en su intervención en la comisión, al patrón del Xurelo, un pesquero de Ribeira que hace 30 años llevó a la zona a ecologistas y periodistas para demostrar que barcos holandeses vertían allí residuos nucleares.

----------


## tescelma

> Que siga siendo radiactivo no significa que, cuando esté suficientemente frío en su exterior, no pueda ser movilizado o sellado en condiciones aceptables (y con aceptables no me refiero a un sarcófago de hormigón como el de Chernobil)


El problema es ese "sellado aceptable" que dure 100.000 años. El sarcófago de Chernobil se construyó en poco más de 200 días y con una duración prevista de 30 años. A día de hoy presenta graves problemas esructurales y de estanqueidad. Se necesitan al menos otros 700 millones de Euros para la construcciónm de otro sarcófago, pero cuando durará este segundo sarcófago?, se hará antes de que se colapse el actual?, ... ?????????????

----------


## Luján

> El problema es ese "sellado aceptable" que dure 100.000 años. El sarcófago de Chernobil se construyó en poco más de 200 días y con una duración prevista de 30 años. A día de hoy presenta graves problemas esructurales y de estanqueidad. Se necesitan al menos otros 700 millones de Euros para la construcciónm de otro sarcófago, pero cuando durará este segundo sarcófago?, se hará antes de que se colapse el actual?, ... ?????????????


Por eso digo que el sacrófago de hormigón no es la solución. Por otro lado, el núcleo fundido de Fukushima está más protegido que el de Chernobil.

Quizás cuando el material esté suficientemente frío, se pueda movilizar mediante robots, para dividirlo en secciones más pequeñas, con radiaciones menores y por tanto menor tiempo de peligro. Quién sabe, quizás dentro de 10 años exista tecnología suficiente para poder empobrecer los núcleos fundidos.

----------


## REEGE

*elperiodiquito.es*

Un sismo de magnitud 6,4 sacudió el lunes de madrugada la costa este de Japón, frente a la isla central de Honshu, informó el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS, por sus siglas en inglés), sin que por el momento se haya informado de eventuales víctimas o daños.

Según el USGS, el terremoto se produjo a una profundidad de 31 km a las 04H32 (20H32 GMT del domingo), a unos 140 km al este de la ciudad de Sendai.

----------

